# NextGenGuitars - A web store for Canadian builders and luthiers.



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

We love guitars and speaker cabinets. We also love building guitars and speaker cabinets. However, we hate that we always have to order from the US because there are no Canadian suppliers for most of the parts we want. So, we're making the investment to be the supplier that we wish existed here in Canada. In most cases, ordering from us works out to be less than what it would cost to order the same products from the US (after shipping, currency conversion, border fees, taxes, etc.) That is especially true for large items like tolex/tweed, grill cloth, etc.

As a webstore, we launched in January 2015 and we have a dream for this to be the place where Canadian musical tinkerers, builders, and luthiers can come to purchase high quality materials for use with their projects. Discounts available to dealers, builders, luthiers, and repair businesses. We are always adding new products to our inventory so check back often or follow us on social media for updates.
https://www.facebook.com/NextGenGuitars
https://twitter.com/NextGenGuitars
https://www.youtube.com/c/nextgenguitarsca

We are operating on a strict/tight budget and are putting all of our resources into expanding our selection, so please spread the word and share the savings to anyone you know who might be interested in our products or services.

Thank you for keeping your business north of the border!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> WE ARE LIVE! We only have some speaker cabinet parts in stock right now, but more will be coming in the new year.
> 
> NO TAXES until the full launch in February. Free shipping on orders over $200.
> 
> http://www.nextgenguitars.ca/


Looks great. I'm just up the road from you in Kanata.

Do you intend to have your stock available on-site, or will you be ordering it when someone places an order?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

bagpipe said:


> Looks great. I'm just up the road from you in Kanata.
> 
> Do you intend to have your stock available on-site, or will you be ordering it when someone places an order?


If it is listed as in-stock on the website, it means we have it in stock and ready to ship. The online store tracks all inventory and will not allow sales of products in quantities that exceed our current stock level.

If you're local, I can meet you in person somewhere so you can avoid the shipping costs. I added "local pickup" as a shipping option.

Thanks for checking us out! Have a great holiday!!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Just received our first stock order of guitar parts. Slowly building up to get ready for a decent launch in February.

http://www.nextgenguitars.ca/collections/guitar-parts

More on the way!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

We're not just trying to build a business, we want to support Canadian industry. Let's get a killer list of builders and luthiers together!

If you or someone you know is a professional amp/cab builder or luthier in Canada, send them our way to be featured on our website, get shout outs on social media, and receive special discounts on our products! Our first "Featured Builder/Luthier" will be highlighted soon.

http://www.nextgenguitars.ca/pages/register-your-business


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Just completed our first Featured Canadian Builder/Luthier page. Check out our video on Legend Custom Guitars which includes a 20 minute interview with Zane and several examples of the great work he does.

http://www.nextgenguitars.ca/pages/legend-custom-guitars


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

We are happy to announce that we now have *tolex* and *grill cloth* in stock! Tolex is sold by the yard and grill cloth is currently being sold by the foot. We will have pre-cut sets of tolex available at some point in the near future. _*EDIT: As in, right now._

http://www.nextgenguitars.ca/collections/cabinet-parts


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

jbealsmusic said:


> Just completed our first Featured Canadian Builder/Luthier page. Check out our video on Legend Custom Guitars which includes a 20 minute interview with Zane and several examples of the great work he does.
> http://www.nextgenguitars.ca/pages/legend-custom-guitars


Figured I'd embed the video.

[video=youtube;gqneFAmukdY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqneFAmukdY[/video]


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Our First Month In Review*_ (a message from the owner)_

THANK YOU! I know we're new and our selection isn't there yet so I greatly appreciate your patience and support as we grow organically. I've personally seen a few shout outs on a couple of different forums where you are spreading the word for us and that is awesome! Growth has been steady and even a little faster than we were anticipating, so we've placed a couple of larger stock orders to stay ahead of the curve. Our selection is small but expanding steadily every few weeks and we always appreciate your feedback on our prices and the kinds of products you'd like to see available.

I will continue to work day and night to make this dream a reality and I hope we'll be proudly serving Canada for a long time. You all rock!

Sincerely,
Jonathan Beals


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

...promotion ended...


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Check out our latest Featured Builder video on McCormick Analog from Ottawa, ON. Calvin gave us a tour of his shop and we talked gear, mods, and repairs. Lots of cool info from a guy who is very passionate about what he does.

[video=youtube;5kBDVaMTUps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kBDVaMTUps[/video]

http://www.nextgenguitars.ca/pages/mccormick-analog


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

You really expect people to watch almost a 1/2 hour video about pedals you sell in your store? Seems like a long video to me.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

JCM50 said:


> You really expect people to watch almost a 1/2 hour video about pedals you sell in your store?


No. None of what you see in the video is for sale in my store. What gave you that impression?

I made this video to promote Calvin and his business. I also did a video on Legend Custom Guitars over in Nova Scotia. I do these videos to promote Canadians in the business. It takes a ton of time to make them and I do them for free. All people have to do is sign up.



> Seems like a long video to me.


True. It isn't a commercial. It is more like a short podcast. I try to get through some interesting discussion topics and allow the person's personality and story to come through. Usually it's an hour or two worth of filming that is edited down to 20-30min.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

A few quick updates:

1) Due to popular request, we have added a PayPal method of payment.
2) Great news for our Ottawa customers. We set up a deal with a local music store where you can now pick up your orders. They have extended hours and are open 7 days a week!

Details for both updates can be found at the following link:
http://www.nextgenguitars.ca/pages/policies-shipping-warranty


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I really enjoyed the video with Calvin McCormick!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

pattste said:


> I really enjoyed the video with Calvin McCormick!


Thanks! If you know any other Canadian builders, send them our way.

I'm looking forward to working on our next video on Jeff deVries from Arnprior. He builds/restores/repairs instruments but is also a professional photographer. He's going to lend his expertise to help out with the production on his feature video. Can't wait!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

The NEW Next Gen Guitars: Step One - Website Overhaul*

New Design* - It should be much easier to find your way around our site.
*
Dynamic Pricing* - Our system will adjust the prices when there are major changes to the CAD<>USD exchange rate. When the CAD goes up, our prices will drop automatically!
*
New Checkout System* - By popular request, we now accept major credit cards AND PayPal through our integrated checkout system. We've also added a button to estimate shipping & taxes so you can see your order total right from your cart!
*
"My Account" Section* - While logged into your account you can now view your detailed order history, check your order status, compare items, create multiple wishlists, update your account details, and see your recently viewed items.

*OEM/Dealers* - No more having to enter discount codes at checkout just to see your prices. You will now automatically see your discounted prices as long as you are logged into the site.

http://www.nextgenguitars.ca/

There is only one catch. Because we've changed hosts, customers will need to reset their account passwords (click "forgot password" at the log in screen). Also, all account history has been reset (don't worry, we have backups of all your transactions and order history on file.)


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Vinyl Tweed is on its way. Pre-order now to get the first yards.
http://nextgenguitars.ca/tolex-tweed/

Don't forget to vote on what you see in stock next!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

jbealsmusic said:


> Vinyl Tweed is on its way. Pre-order now to get the first yards.
> http://nextgenguitars.ca/tolex-tweed/
> 
> Don't forget to vote on what you see in stock next!


Looks like it is here already! In stock and ready to ship.

One step closer to our goals!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just stumbled in on this post and happy to know you are just across the river. I have a buddy who is looking for some grill cloth ( i think its wheat type) for his amp.
I will send him your way for sure.
Marc


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Need a few odds and ends, don't wanna pay shipping twice...any idea when you expect Orange Drop 022s back in stock?

By the way, I love that the site tells you that something is out of stock.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

marcos said:


> Just stumbled in on this post and happy to know you are just across the river. I have a buddy who is looking for some grill cloth ( i think its wheat type) for his amp.
> I will send him your way for sure.
> Marc


Awesome! Thanks for the support!



JBFairthorne said:


> Need a few odds and ends, don't wanna pay shipping twice...any idea when you expect Orange Drop 022s back in stock?


Darn! I did a stock order just before someone bought everything I had left of the 22s (except for one lonely capacitor). They come from the US, so it will be about a month before they come in.

Do you want the Orange Drop ones in particular, or would any capacitor do? How many do you need? Send me a PM or shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]. I'll see if I can get some in quicker.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I just wanted to add my good experience to this thread. I bought some chrome humbucker covers from NextGenGuitars recently. They had a great price and were delivered very quickly. Feels good to be keeping my dollars local too. Thanks so much.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Got my goodies (quickly), got a good deal, saved some loot on postage...altogether a great experience.

I just want to throw out there that NextGen has 12"x12" sheets of copper foil with conductive adhesive for a very reasonable price. I tore my hair out for days trying to find some locally, that I wouldn't have to overlap and that had conductive adhesive. Thanks J.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

mister.zed said:


> I just wanted to add my good experience to this thread. I bought some chrome humbucker covers from NextGenGuitars recently. They had a great price and were delivered very quickly. Feels good to be keeping my dollars local too. Thanks so much.





JBFairthorne said:


> Got my goodies (quickly), got a good deal, saved some loot on postage...altogether a great experience.
> 
> I just want to throw out there that NextGen has 12"x12" sheets of copper foil with conductive adhesive for a very reasonable price. I tore my hair out for days trying to find some locally, that I wouldn't have to overlap and that had conductive adhesive. Thanks J.


Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Recently bought out the remaining inventory of a local amp/cab repair guy so I now have a small selection of genuine Marshall tolex in stock, original tweed fabric, oxblood grill cloth, and some other materials. Limited quantities available at discounted prices. Check it out!

http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/shop-for-parts/amp-cabinet-parts/nos-new-old-stock.html


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cool that you guys gave Calvin a shoutout - he recapped and retubed my JCM800 for me.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Budda said:


> Cool that you guys gave Calvin a shoutout - he recapped and retubed my JCM800 for me.


Calvin is a great guy!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Cool news! Now available to order through Next Gen Guitars: Precision crafted bodies & necks using state of the art technology, MADE IN CANADA by the luthiers at Fast Guitars in BC. Each piece comes nearly finish-ready!
http://nextgenguitars.ca/brands/Fast-Guitars.html

These are the real deal at a great price! High quality parts with a perfect neck pocket fit every time. If you like DIY guitar kits or if you're a builder/luthier who uses pre-built parts, these are some of the best bodies and necks you can get. Try one out and you won't be disappointed! More bodies & necks will be added soon along with some custom shop forms that allow for bodies & necks tailored specifically to your needs.

One step at a time, we're always moving forward.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Now in stock by popular demand, Black Jute/Matrix grill cloth.
AKA: "Anything black that isn't Fender!" 

http://nextgenguitars.ca/products/black-jute-matrix-style-grill-cloth.html


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome guitars need awesome frets. Jescar has the best fret wire in the business, and now we carry them at a killer price!

http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/shop-for-parts/instrument-parts/fret-wire.html


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll be doing a BIG stock order for guitar & bass parts next week. Send me messages to let me know what kind of stuff you'd like us to get. The more specific the better. I can't promise we'll get it all, but I'll do what I can.

http://nextgenguitars.ca/pages/contact-us.html


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Come visit us at the Ottawa Guitar Show on May 31st! I'll be bringing:
- Hipshot guitar and bass tuners
- Lots of cabinet parts & hardware
- Coupons for 10% off your next online order
- Tolex & Grill Cloth Samples
- And more...

Looking forward to meeting you all!

http://www.kijiji.ca/…/5th-annual-ottawa-guitar-…/1062520467


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

Fantastic Job! I just checked out your webpage, keep up the good work, I'll be using your service for the next run of instruments!
-all the best, Adam. 
arnottlucas.com


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Solaceguitars said:


> Fantastic Job! I just checked out your webpage, keep up the good work, I'll be using your service for the next run of instruments!
> -all the best, Adam.


Thanks! I think we're on the right track, but we need all the help we can get. Particularly regarding decisions on what to stock. So far I've had a lot of feedback on what cab stuff to get. Since launching, I've added every Celestion and Eminence speaker currently in production to our website along with tons of hardware. Tolex and grill cloth cost a small fortune to import, so it's a little slower to add to the inventory.

What we need is more feedback on what guitar parts to get. We've got a distribution deal with Hipshot, so I'll be slowly adding their more popular products over the next several months. Any and all other suggestions are always welcome! Can't promise everything, but I'll do my best.

I have a feeling people are nervous about ordering from us because of bad experiences with previous businesses like ours, but hopefully we can begin to earn their trust. We keep mountains of stock, all tracked by our website so there are no surprises and everything ships within 1-2 business days.



> arnottlucas.com


Those are some really cool designs! It's always nice to see something other than the usual strat/tele/LP shapes. Great lookin' guitars and good prices for hand-made stuff.

Thanks for checking us out!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Finally some progress on the shop! Hoping to launch our first custom cab line in the fall. Killer tones are coming soon!









On the parts-side, Orange Panama Tolex (Vox/Hiwatt Style) should be arriving by next week along with a massive shipment of guitar parts. Slowly but surely, we are always moving forward!

Here's our latest update newsletter. Click "Subscribe" in the top left to sign up for e-mail updates and keep up to date with all the new stuff we're adding to our inventory.
http://us11.campaign-archive2.com/?u=1c5bac08cd3c2f8294e5e16e4&id=4187de4bcb


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool! Nice to see things going well for you!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Ti-Ron said:


> Cool! Nice to see things going well for you!


Thanks! I'm excited we're headed in a good direction. A lot of cool things coming up. The more sales improve, the faster we can increase our selection and become the Canadian parts source we've all been waiting for.

The only thing left to do is actually make a profit. lol


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

We just started importing some 7 string bridges!

Check out the latest updates and subscribe at the top left of the page to get future updates.
Truss Rods, bridges, and more!

In the past month we've added tuners, string guides, nuts, frets, truss rods, bridges, ferrules, control plates, knobs, switches, switch tips, wire (including pickup wire), and much more! Next month we'll be getting a new array of grill cloth and some genuine tweed fabric at a great price!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Picking up my truss rods tonight.....thanks for the great service!


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

holy crap, how am I just learning about your website now!? great to see a Canadian supplier!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I bought some cab hardware from them a couple of weeks ago, not knowing about this thread  Great service and fast shipping.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Macki said:


> Picking up my truss rods tonight.....thanks for the great service!


Thanks!



Steve_F said:


> holy crap, how am I just learning about your website now!? great to see a Canadian supplier!


We just launched this year. Super low operating budget and relying on organic growth only for the time being. Slowly and steadily climbing the hill!



davetcan said:


> I bought some cab hardware from them a couple of weeks ago, not knowing about this thread  Great service and fast shipping.


If I can ship the same day I will, but it's not always possible. Glad you got your order quickly!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

All "heavy" corners are priced to sell out! Please note, they may have scuffs/scratches on the finish. Once sold out, we will no longer be carrying "heavy" corners.
http://nextgenguitars.ca/…/s…/amp-cabinet-parts/corners.html

Why? To put it simply, we can't trust this supplier anymore, so we are phasing out their products. Every time we do stock orders with them we are either shorted on products we ordered, they ship the wrong products by mistake, or they send us damaged products (black corners ALWAYS show up with scuffed/scratched finishes). They're usually pretty good at replacing things, but eventually enough is enough. It's not worth the hassle to have to go through it on every order.

If you need more than what we have in stock, let me know and I'll order whatever ones you need and will still give you the discounted price just to help clear everything out.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

We just received a stock order of tweed fabric and grill cloth. Many more products are on their way for this month. More fret wire, Hipshot hardware, guitar parts, and more! Stay tuned for more updates.

It's finally here! Genuine tweed fabric. Not a cheap knockoff or vinyl equivalent. This is the real deal at a highly competitive price!
http://nextgenguitars.ca/products/genuine-olive-tweed-fabric-by-yard-64-wide.html

Lots of new grill cloth in stock. Oxblood, oxblood with gold stripes, super reverb, and more...
http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/shop-for-parts/amp-cabinet-parts/grill-cloth-piping.html

Don't forget:
Free shipping on orders over $200
30-day Best Price Protection Guarantee

Thanks for your support!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Great news for our customers! We just received word from Canada Post that we shipped enough packages last quarter to qualify for the next level of shipping discounts. That means better shipping rates for everybody!

In other news, here are some new products recently added to our catalog:

Carpet Covering 48" Wide
http://nextgenguitars.ca/products/carpet-covering-grey-by-yard-48-wide.html

Gold Piping
http://nextgenguitars.ca/products/marshall-style-gold-piping-by-foot.html

Original Marshall Gold Piping
http://nextgenguitars.ca/products/original-marshall-piping-gold-thick-by-foot.html

Original Marshall Gold Beading
http://nextgenguitars.ca/products/original-marshall-beading-gold-thin-by-foot.html

Big announcement coming within the next month. Stay tuned!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Do you have some metal handles for Marshall cab? I want to replace the cheap plastic ones!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Ti-Ron said:


> Do you have some metal handles for Marshall cab? I want to replace the cheap plastic ones!


These might work (dimensional drawings in link):
http://nextgenguitars.ca/products/recessed-black-metal-handle-large.html

Measure the hole cutout on your Marshall cab. If it is at least 4.5" x 8.75", it should work as a drop in replacement (assuming the mounting portion of the Marshall handle isn't recessed as well). It will require some new screw holes though.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check the hole before ordering.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

We are massively stepping up our game to better serve our Canadian customers. Our prices are as competitive as ever, our stock levels are going up, and our selection is always improving.

By popular request, we've added:

*Acoustic Guitar Parts*
Bridges, Bridge Pins, Saddles, and Nuts 
 
*Guitar Screws & Springs* 
Screws & Springs 
Pickup Conversion Rings, Earvana Nuts, and more... 
Other New Guitar Parts 
Within the next few weeks, we'll be adding:

*FIVE New Tolex Options*
Taurus - Black, Vintage Vanilla, and Wine 
Elephant - Black 
Bronco - Hot White 
 
We've also added a small selection of WGS speakers and unique tolex colors and textures. Pre-order today to make sure you get yours!

Click here for more details:
http://us11.campaign-archive2.com/?u=1c5bac08cd3c2f8294e5e16e4&id=4cd09fbaf0&e


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Crazy news! Just bought out a store's inventory since they closed up shop. Lots of new stuff being added to our inventory over the next little while. Be sure to check in.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Crazy news! Just bought out a store's inventory since they closed up shop. Lots of new stuff being added to our inventory over the next little while. Be sure to check in.


This is exciting! 

Congrats on getting all the new inventory.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Valid Until December 24th
10% Off All Amp/Cab & Guitar Parts*
Here's to a great finish to a stellar first year in business!

Keep yourself busy this winter with a new project. Build the guitar or cab you've always dreamed of or refresh your classics with upgraded parts.

Use the coupon code "AWESOMEYEAR" at checkout to receive your 10% discount.

Also, in case you missed it. We have significantly expanded our selection in the past month. Dozens of tolex options, more instrument parts/hardware, and a small selection of WGS products. All at highly competitive prices even without the 10% deal.

Consider it our thanks to you for helping us get the ball rolling on this business. Thank you for choosing Next Gen Guitars as your parts supplier!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Wow! You guys really upgraded your tolex options. Nicely done!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

garrettdavis275 said:


> Wow! You guys really upgraded your tolex options. Nicely done!


Thanks! I promised we'd have at least a dozen options by the end of the year. I like to keep my promises.

We've still got a lot of work ahead of us though. "It's a long way to the top if you wanna rock and roll."


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

That's great Jonathan! 



jbealsmusic said:


> Thanks! I promised we'd have at least a dozen options by the end of the year. I like to keep my promises.
> 
> We've still got a lot of work ahead of us though. "It's a long way to the top if you wanna rock and roll."


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Got 4 WGS speakers and some hardware to upgrade my 4x12 cab from Jonathan. He helped me a lot to choose some speakers that gonna suit my needs. Great communication even after the too many emails I sent him!  That wat a really smooth transaction, thanks a lot for the help! 

Now I can rock!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Ti-Ron said:


> Got 4 WGS speakers and some hardware to upgrade my 4x12 cab from Jonathan. He helped me a lot to choose some speakers that gonna suit my needs. Great communication even after the too many emails I sent him!  That wat a really smooth transaction, thanks a lot for the help!
> 
> Now I can rock!


Thanks. And rock you shall!


----------



## Sanford Magnetics (Nov 22, 2015)

Can't say enough good things about Next Gen. Great Service.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Sanford Magnetics said:


> Can't say enough good things about Next Gen. Great Service.


Thanks! Enjoying the demos of your new amp.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh my... What could this be?








Something cool I hope.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

We are now a Hammond distributor! As always, if you see it available on our site it is in stock and ready to ship! If you need something from Hammond that you don't see, let us know because we can order anything.

Amp Chassis/Enclosures - http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/amp-parts/chassis-enclosures.html
Pedal Enclosures - http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/pedal-parts/pedal-enclosures.html
Chokes - http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/amp-parts/transformers-chokes/chokes.html
Output Transformers - http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/amp-parts/transformers-chokes/output-transformers.html
Power Transformers - http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/amp-parts/transformers-chokes/power-transformers.html


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Now Distributing For Switchcraft Inc.*
2 weeks ago we secured a distribution deal with Hammond Manufacturing, giving us the opportunity to offer chassis, chokes, enclosures, and transformers. This week, we nailed a similar deal with Switchcraft and have already received our first stock order. High quality parts at a highly competitive price!















 

*Don't Forget Our Year-End 10% Off Coupon*
Use the coupon code "*AWESOMEYEAR*" at checkout to claim your discount. We've had a great first year in business thanks to the support of our customers. In appreciation, we're offering 10% off ALL amp/cab, cable/pedal, and guitar/bass parts until December 24. Don't miss out!

  

*Thank you for choosing Next Gen Guitars as your parts supplier!*


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Great news for Next Gen customers!

With a great finish to a stellar first year in business, we achieved a shipping volume high enough to qualify for the next level of shipping discounts. Our shipping rates have dropped yet again, and we are now able to offer free shipping on all orders over $149.










Check out our selection and sign up for our newsletter to get notified of our boxing day specials!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Use Coupon Code "HAPPYHOLIDAY" To Get 10% Off Everything!*
For 3 days only (December 26-28), use the coupon code HAPPYHOLIDAY to get 10% off all regular priced items.

*Holiday Closure*
We will be closed until January 4th. We will do one shipment on Tuesday, December 29th to cover the orders placed over the holiday weekend. However, any orders placed on or after the 29th will not ship until January 4th. Have a wonderful holiday. See you in 2016!

*New Products: Bone Nuts & Silver/Gold Cab Piping*
To cap off our year, as we've done all year long, we added new products to our inventory. This week it was a variety of bone nuts and saddles, as well as silver and gold cabinet piping.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Happy New Year*
We spent our free time over the holidays working on what more we can do for our customers in 2016. The first thing to roll out, by popular request, is product level *bulk/quantity discounts*.

Building 20 guitar cables and need 40 plugs? Now, not only can we boast highly competitive base prices, but with our new quantity level product pricing you can save up to an additional 12% off!

Each product will have its own unique quantity level discounts, so be sure to visit our site and check the product pages for the stuff you need to get your New Year's DIY projects started.

*New Products and Items on Clearance*
  
*Extra Jumbo Frets*
Like that scalloped feel? Try our new extra jumbo sized frets. Available in nickel/silver, stainless steel, and gold.
  
*Clearance on WGS*
We're clearing out our WGS stock. Limited selection remaining. Get prices you won't find anywhere else in North America!
  
*New Pedal Enclosures*
Need a pedal that's extra small or extra large? Check out our newest arrivals from Hammond.

*A Personal Note From The Owner*
It's been a long year, but well worth the effort. There were countless 60+ hour work weeks and sleepless nights working on new inventory, customer inquiries, and web site improvements. We've invested a lot in getting this business started in 2015. When I say "we", I don't just mean myself and the folks behind the scenes here at Next Gen. I also mean you, our customer.

In the past year, we've gone from a small box of random parts and one roll of tolex that nearly broke the bank, to nearly a thousand different products spanning from speakers, tolex, grill cloth, and transformers to fret wire, nuts, pedal enclosures, and more. We are even distributing nationwide for the likes of Hammond and Switchcraft. We couldn't do it without you!

By purchasing our products, you are effectively investing in this business. We are privileged to earn your trust. With your continued support and invaluable feedback, we'll keep working to make this business the place we've all been hoping for in Canada for a long time.

But, our work isn't done yet. Much like 2015, there is a lot planned for 2016. The short break is over and it is back to working on making this business better for everyone. Stay tuned!

Sincerely,
Jonathan Beals, Owner
Next Gen Guitar


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*NEW TOLEX IN STOCK!*
Our selection is growing quite rapidly now. Is there ever a point where one can have too many options for tolex?
http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/amp-parts/tolex-tweed-carpet.html


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*The Latest Additions From Hipshot!*
Solo string bridges, flat and contour tremolos, and tuner kits with free universal mounting plates.


*US Contour Tremolo*
The most comfortable drop-in replacement for modern American standard bridges.









*6 Inline Tuner Kits*
Hipshot's quality tuners in a kit that comes with a free universal mounting plate. Install your tuners as usual, or use the included free universal mounting plates for a clean look that doesn't require you to drill new holes.


*US Flat Tremolo*
A great update with a classic look. Both tremolos available in chrome, black, and gold.


*3+3 Tuner Kits*
All tuner upgrade kits are available in both classic and griplock style with chrome, black, or gold finishes.


*Solo String Bridges*
Perfect for your fanned fret creations! Available in black and gold (chrome on the way).


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*New Tolex Colours/Textures Have Arrived!*
We're constantly working on improving our selection. A special jem has dropped on our doorstep with a limited edition run of Grey Elephant/Jungle Bark tolex, similar to the Silver Jubilee. Not to mention a few other requested additions.

  
Elephant/Jungle Bark Grey ("Silver Jubilee" Style)

 
Levant/Bronco Baby Blue (AKA: "Carolina Blue")

  
Levant/Bronco Seafoam

  
Western Style (Brown & Black Available)

  
Python/Snakeskin Indigo

We base all of our new product additions on customer requests. If you're ever looking for something you don't see available on our site, please let us know and we will add it to our list of products to look into.

Thank you for choosing Next Gen Guitars as your parts supplier!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*New Products For A New Season*
As always, we've continued to add new products to our selection to better serve you! Here are some highlights:

*Instrument Parts:*
  
Quality Hi-Z unbalanced instrument cable
(Bulk; Sold by the foot)

  
Hipshot 6 String .175" Fixed Brides & Hipshot Tone-a-matic Bridges
*
Amp/Cab Parts & Knobs:* 
 
Lamp Assemblies & Bulbs

  
Amp Jewels
(variety of colors)

  
Premium Chicken Head Knobs

Personal Note From The Owner:
"First of all, thank you for choosing Next Gen Guitars as your parts supplier. We've been growing exponentially thanks to your continued support. Your suggestions for new products to add and new directions to take are always appreciated.

However, due to the overwhelming growth in the past few months in particular, we will be a little slower to add new products. Our focus for the next little while will be on improving our current stock levels to keep up with the demand for the products already listed. We will still add new products, just not as frequently.

Summer sales are coming up so keep your eyes peeled.

Keep rockin' Canada! Let's make something we can all be proud of!"

Jonathan Beals, Owner


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

THIS WEEKEND ONLY! Use the coupon code "VICTORIA" to get 10% off. Thanks for choosing Next Gen as your parts supplier. Have an awesome weekend!
Canada's #1 Source For DIY Musicians


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*IMPORTANT UPDATE!*

Canada Post and the Canadian Union of Postal Workers have still not negotiated a new contract, so there is a possibility the CUPW will go on strike beginning July 2, 2016.

*What If They DON'T Strike?*
Nothing happens. Business as usual. 

*What If They DO Strike?*
1) Orders placed this week shipping via Canada Post may not be delivered until the strike ends (unless they are delivered before Thursday, June 30th) .
2) We will be forced to offer an alternative shipping method during the strike. However, not only is this method slower (FedEx Ground), but it is also up to 3 times the price of Canada Post.
3) Due to this increase we will no longer be able to offer free shipping for orders over $149, until the strike ends. All orders that qualify for free shipping and have free shipping selected will be held until the strike ends.
4) The regular option to ship via Canada Post will still be visible, however, using that option means we will hold your order until the strike ends.
5) In the event of a strike, we will be offering discounts on all of our products to help offset these inconveniences. More details to come.

Thank you for your patience in this matter!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

**
*Happy Canada Day From Next Gen Guitars*
*ENJOY 10% OFF ALL WEEKEND!*
Discount should automatically apply to your cart. Valid until July 3, 2016.

**PRIOR TO ORDERING, PLEASE REVIEW SHIPPING POLICY CHANGES DURING CANADA POST STRIKE*

FREE SHIPPING UNAVAILABLE during strike (if selected at checkout we'll call you discuss holding your order until after the strike, or to offer other discounted shipping options).
Speakers will ship via Purolator regardless of which shipping selection is made a checkout.
FedEx Ground is now available for most products. However, FedEx Ground adds an extra business day to our processing time.
Canada Post shipping option will still be visible for those who want to save money and are ok with waiting until after the strike for their products to ship. We will contact you to confirm your selection if this option is chosen.
Thank you for your patience during this time!


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Your service is amazing Jon, 4 hours after I placed an order it's ready for pickup. Thanks a lot !


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yup. Got my goodies yesterday. Thanks JBM.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

epis said:


> Your service is amazing Jon, 4 hours after I placed an order it's ready for pickup. Thanks a lot !


Thanks! We try to have local orders ready same day whenever possible.



JBFairthorne said:


> Yup. Got my goodies yesterday. Thanks JBM.


Excellent!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Is it strange that I wish I needed more stuff just so I could buy it from you?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> Is it strange that I wish I needed more stuff just so I could buy it from you?


Only if you're making this face at the same time:


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*New Products For The Summer*
As always, we've continued to add new products to our selection to better serve you!

We now carry *every Hammond Output Transformer for Fender* replacements and upgrades from their classic tube series.

We've added several other items as well, click this link to view them all:
Categories 1 - Next Gen Guitars

*Here are a couple of highlights:*
  
Instrument binding in white, black, b/w/b, cream, synthetic abalone, pearloid, and more!

  

100K Vintage Taper Wah Pots

 
Single and dual battery holders, as well a the classic clips and leads

  
Vibrato LDR Switches for Fender Amps

  
CTS Push-Pull Pots and No-Load Tone Pots

*Regarding Canada Post:*
Your continued patience during this whole Canada Post ordeal has been very much appreciated. We have had several inquiries as to why we still have warnings up on our site regarding a potential Canada Post strike/lockout considering most other businesses have removed them.

Canada Post and their union of workers have publicly stated that they do not want to halt operations. However, until a new contract has been signed the reality is that either party could still give 72 hours notice to strike/lockout at any time.

While it does seem very unlikely that a strike or a lockout will happen, the possibility remains. For that reason, the notifications are still up.

Thank you for your continued support. Here's to a summer of tinkering with some cool new toys!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

No website in your siggy? Daddy needs a grill cloth.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ha, just ordered. Suuuuuuuppppperrrrrr cool grill cloth en route.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

adcandour said:


> No website in your siggy? Daddy needs a grill cloth.


Website is in my signature. I guess it isn't overt though. Maybe I'll change up my sig. Thanks.



adcandour said:


> Ha, just ordered. Suuuuuuuppppperrrrrr cool grill cloth en route.


Very cool. Thanks for the order. Best of luck with the project!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

jbealsmusic said:


> Website is in my signature. I guess it isn't overt though. Maybe I'll change up my sig. Thanks.
> 
> Very cool. Thanks for the order. Best of luck with the project!


Must be a phone thing. Oops.

Thanks. If I dont botch it up, I'll do a before and after.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Thanks. If I dont botch it up, I'll do a before and after.


I'm sure it will look killer!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Got a batch of knobs from Next Gen!
All my guitars and one amp have a full make over now!

Thanks!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*New Additions To Our Inventory*
As always, we've continued to add new products to our selection to better serve you! To see all new items, click this link:
Categories - Page 1 - Next Gen Guitars

*Here are a couple of highlights:*


3PDT Footswitches. Finally! The standard for True Bypass used in professional pedals around the [email protected]

 
Black, cream, pearloid, and white inlay dots. Along with black, cream, and white side dot rods.


We now stock every Hammond Output Transformer from their classic tube guitar line.


2-leg and 3-leg tight radius (1/16") corners in black and nickel. Perfect for pedalboards and home-made cabs where a router is not available!
http://nextgenguitars.ca/products/bone-saddle-radiused-acoustic-saddle.html

Vintage adapter bushings so you can use your vintage tuners in headstocks with modern 10mm holes.
*
Regarding Canada Post:*
Your patience during the whole Canada Post ordeal has been very much appreciated. We are happy to say that it is finally over!

Canada Post and their respective workers unions have reached a tentative agreement that will keep things steady for at least another couple of years.

Enjoy the last days of summer while you can.

Thank you for your continued support!

Jonathan Beals, Owner


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Do you have a G12-65 in stock in 15 ohms ?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> Do you have a G12-65 in stock in 15 ohms ?


All Celestion speakers are drop shipped directly from Celestion's official Canadian distributor, so pretty much always. The number of orders we've processed for something that wasn't in stock is legitimately less than 0.1%.
Celestion Heritage G12-65

If you'd like, I can call Monday morning to double check their stock. Send us an email to [email protected]


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> Do you have a G12-65 in stock in 15 ohms ?


Just confirmed. Lots in stock and ready to ship.
nextgenguitars.ca/products/celestion-heritage-g12-65/


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Order following shortly !!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Order placed :-D

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Got my speaker today and immediately set about breaking it in !!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> Got my speaker today and immediately set about breaking it in !!


Awesome!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*October Promo - 5% off all Tolex/Tweed & Grill Cloth*
Discount should be automatically added after adding the products to your cart. The discount works on TOP of the bulk discounts already in place.

*New Products For The Fall*
As always, we've continued to add new products to our selection to better serve you! To see all new items, click this link:
View Newest Products

*Highlights include:*
  
Shiny new British Racing Green, plus white and purple elephant/jungle bark. The picture doesn't do it justice. There is a sweet metallic sheen to it in person.

  
Celestion Neo - All the creamy goodness you know and love in a lightweight neodymium speaker.

  
Gotoh Vintage Style Tuners. 6L and 3x3; standard and locking; nickel and gold.

  
Eminence CV65 - The follow up to the highly praised CV75. The CV65 has warm, throaty mids, sweet, articulate highs, and nice, detailed harmonic complexity.

  
OT upgrade for Fender Bandmaster Tweed, Pro Tweed, Super Brownface, Super Tweed.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmmm... For some odd reason the forum will only post the full size photos instead of converting them to thumbnails as before. Can't figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Whoa, some nice studf!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

With being a Hipshot dealer, are you able to order a G-Bender palm lever for one of their B Benders?


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

What is your opinion of the neo creamback?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> With being a Hipshot dealer, are you able to order a G-Bender palm lever for one of their B Benders?


We're not just a Hipshot dealer, we are actually a distributor. If I recall correctly, we're their largest Canadian account. If they sell it, we can get it. I'll double check for you first thing Monday.

Being a distributor, we place larger orders that are much more spread apart so wait time can be annoying on special orders.



isoneedacoffee said:


> What is your opinion of the neo creamback?


Haven't had much chance to give them a run through myself. Limited feedback received so far has been positive. One guy replaced the WGS Invaders (think meaty greenback) in his 2x12 with them and apparently had to double check that he actually swapped the speakers. Sound was very close and almost 1/3rd the weight.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> With being a Hipshot dealer, are you able to order a G-Bender palm lever for one of their B Benders?


Just to confirm, do you want the palm lever add-on only? (currently ~$92-$121 depending on the finish)?
Or the entire system? (currently ~$335-$435)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Just to confirm, do you want the palm lever add-on only? (currently ~$92-$121 depending on the finish)?
> Or the entire system? (currently ~$335-$435)


It would be just the add on. I already have the B bender.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> It would be just the add on. I already have the B bender.


Great. Wait time is about 4-6 weeks for Hipshot stuff right now (next order arriving late November). Shoot us an email if you'd like to special order one. [email protected]


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Great. Wait time is about 4-6 weeks for Hipshot stuff right now. Shoot us an email if you'd like to special order one. [email protected]


Right on! I'll give you a shout when im ready to order one. I'm still in the bonding phase with my B bender. I originally wanted a strap activated bender, but this one came to me in a trade.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'll also have an order coming soon for some Silverface grill cloth for a cab project I have in progress! I look forward to doing business with you.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

My deluxe reverb transformer set arrived yesterday. Great service as always, thank you very much. Couldn't beat the deal in the US, and I got a quality Canadian made product from a Canadian seller. That's a triple bonus in my book.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*New Products Added In October*
As always, we've continued to add new products to our selection to better serve you!

*Highlights include:*

  
*Multiple Pedal Footswitches*
Full suite of SPST, SPDT, DPDT, 3PDT; Momentary & Latching.

  
*Hammond 290 Series*
We now officially stock the full suite of Hammond's 290 series power transformers. That means we now officially stock the entire line of Hammond Classic Tube Transformers that are upgrades and replacements for branded amps!

  
*Bulk Instrument Cable*
We kept selling out due to a growing demand we couldn't keep up with, so we now stock it regularly in very high quantities.

  
*125B/1590N1 & 1032L Enclosures*
Two new regularly stocked sizes. We now have enclosures for essentially all of your pedal needs.

  
*Speaker Crimp Terminals*
Handy for making speaker wiring much easier!

Continued..............


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Bulk Commercial Speaker Cable*
High quality, highly reinforced, commercial grade speaker cable; now stocked regularly in high quantities.

  
*Plastic Switching Jacks*
6-pin stereo switching jacks (solder lugs). In stock by popular demand!

  
*Switchcraft E112BL*
Locking stereo panel mount jack. People love these things on their pedalboards.

  
*1/4W Mini Metal Film Resistors*
Perfect for small electronics like pedals and custom guitar wiring.

*Do You Have Any Product Suggestions?*
We'd love to hear from you! We are actually working on a customer feedback portal to encourage our customers to submit ideas and vote on the ideas of others for products they'd like to see us carry. Hoping to roll it out in the new year.

Thanks for choosing Next Gen Guitars as your parts supplier!


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Just wanted to post a little shout-out to NextGen. I've been ordering from them for a few months for my custom cab builds, and pretty much everything I turn out has NextGen parts in it. My blog (see link, below) has plenty of examples of NextGen parts in action. Thanks, guys!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

PTWamps said:


> Just wanted to post a little shout-out to NextGen. I've been ordering from them for a few months for my custom cab builds, and pretty much everything I turn out has NextGen parts in it. My blog (see link, below) has plenty of examples of NextGen parts in action. Thanks, guys!


Great looking work. Nice to see all this stuff goes to some good use. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*New Products To End The Year*
As always, we've continued to add new products to our selection to better serve you. To see all new products added, click here.

*Highlights include:*
 *
Barrel Knobs*
The best tele knobs you can buy. In chrome, black, and gold.

*
Black Knobs*
Give your gear a unique look with these non-branded knobs. Great "turn texture", available in 3 sizes.

*
100V Orange Drop Caps*
Finally, we have an orange drop cap perfectly suited/sized for guitars.

 
*Davies Style 1900H Knobs*
11 different colours available.

*
Dunlop Flush Mount Strap Locks*
Never worry about stripping your strap button screw holes again!
http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/amplifier-parts/chassis-straps-tilt-legs.html
...continued in next post...


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

...continued from previous post...


*Amp Chassis Straps*
Available in nickel and black, and in short, medium, and long.


*Gibson Style Gotoh Locking Tuners*
Available in nickel and gold.


*1/2W Carbon Comp Resistors*
Get that vintage tone in your build with these! Multiple values available.


*Straight Fret Wire*
By overwhelming request, we are adding straight fret wire to our selection. We're getting Jumbo (.047"x.104") in all finishes to start with more on the way in the coming months.

*NEW Public Directory For Builders & Repair Folks*
In case you missed it, we're putting an initiative together to create the largest directory in Canada for music/gear related businesses so customers can quickly and easily find the products and services they need nationwide. If you know someone who builds custom gear or offers repair/modification services, help us help them by sending them our way to register. They need to be on this list!
*Register Your Business
*
This service is completely FREE for both customers and the businesses being listed! It is our way of better serving our customers while promoting our fellow Canadians in the industry.

Thanks for choosing Next Gen Guitars as your parts supplier!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Ending the year with a bang!*

We are very proud to introduce our very own *Next Gen - Large White Cabinet Piping*. Our premium cabinet piping is made to our specs right here in Canada with quality that rivals the best in the industry, without an inflated price tag. Bulk rolls available (1000' per roll).









Other new products include KickAss and Omega Bass Bridges, Tele and Hardtail Bridges, Tube Sockets/Shields, Knobs, and more! *Click here* for the full list.





























*
Reminder Of Holiday Closure* 
We will be closed from now until January 3rd. All orders placed during this time will be shipped the week of January 3-7 and all inquiries will be responded to the week of January 3-7.

Wishing you a wonderful holiday and all the best in 2017!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Happy New Year! Don't forget, it's the last few days of our holiday 10% off promo. Take advantage while you can!
Canada's #1 Parts Source For DIY Musicians - Next Gen Guitars


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> Happy New Year! Don't forget, it's the last few days of our holiday 10% off promo. Take advantage while you can!
> Canada's #1 Parts Source For DIY Musicians - Next Gen Guitars


Yes, I have to do that ASAP!
Thank you very much for reminder!

yours truly
bojan


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

bigboki said:


> Yes, I have to do that ASAP!
> Thank you very much for reminder!
> 
> yours truly
> bojan


Yes, managed to make nice purchase of about $200 dollars yesterday (pots, wire, selectors and similar). Looking forward to get the order. No hurry though - too many stuff on plate at the moment anyway 

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking for full-time work? See if you're a fit for what we need and send us your resume and cover letter.
Career Opportunities - Next Gen Musical Ltd.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> Looking for full-time work? See if you're a fit for what we need and send us your resume and cover letter.
> Career Opportunities - Next Gen Musical Ltd.


Replacing "worked with grammy nominee band" with "ability to work without supervision, etc" on my resume right now


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

bigboki said:


> Yes, managed to make nice purchase of about $200 dollars yesterday (pots, wire, selectors and similar). Looking forward to get the order. No hurry though - too many stuff on plate at the moment anyway
> 
> yours truly
> Bojan


Just to let everybody know, I have received my order very quickly, packaging was perfect, and all items as ordered.
Thank you so much for great service!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*WHAT A WILD RIDE!

A Personal Note From The Owner*

With the rapid growth these past 2 years, it has been quite the wild ride keeping up with the storm. I started this business barely more than 2 years ago with a small box of parts. Not long after that, I was often staying up past 2am packing orders and rolling tolex out on the floor of my basement because I had no other place to measure and cut it. Fast forward to today and we have become Canada's fastest growing and most diverse parts supplier.

With that, we are finally transitioning into a newly staffed warehouse facility by the end of February. While we do not expect any major work disruptions, there may be some delays to orders shipping the week of February 20-24. However, we should be back on track by the end of that week.

In this business there is one thing that is far more valuable than simply making a sale, trust. The amount we have grown shows that we've earned a lot of people's trust. What a privilege! With the new warehouse incoming and new staff being added to the mix, our commitment to you remains the same. If we're known for anything, let it be not only our top quality parts but our commitment to competitive pricing, exemplary customer service, and ultra-fast order turnover times.

Thank you for the opportunity to serve you!

Sincerely,
Jonathan Beals, Owner


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

That is really nice!
I wish you the best for the next big step!


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

Looking forward to the next 10% sale... I have some celestion speakers I need to order!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

kruts said:


> Looking forward to the next 10% sale... I have some celestion speakers I need to order!


Those sales are pretty rare. Perhaps Canada Day week and the winter holiday.

Don't forget, we have our bulk discounts available any day of the year. 

And though you'll probably never see Celestion speakers there, the clearance section is always worth a look.


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok, well that's good to know! I guess I'll need to place my order soon then ;-)


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Dude, you're out of, like, everything, I want. Can't even get close the the free shipping or bulk discount thresholds on some things


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Dude, you're out of, like, everything, I want. Can't even get close the the free shipping or bulk discount thresholds on some things


That is unfortunately true. 

We slowed down our purchasing leading up to the big move to the new warehouse. No sense processing multiple skids of products only to pack them right back up again to be moved. With our rapid growth, demand has slowly been creeping up closer and closer to our ability to supply. Combine that with the receiving delay on account of the move, and we are now low on a bunch of stuff.

No worries though. Over the next two weeks we are receiving a ton of product to get us back up to pace.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I couldn't wait so I had to eat the extra cost for the few things I really needed or you had. I get growing pains; good for you that you're expanding.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*SPEND MORE AND SAVE MORE!* New bulk discount rules starting March 1, 2017.

We no longer offer discounts per line item. We now offer bulk discounts based on your order subtotal.

Subtotal = Discount
>$50 = 5% off
>$150 = 5% off and Free Shipping
>$500 = 10% off and Free Shipping
>$750 = 15% off and Free Shipping
>$1000 = 20% off and Free Shipping


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> *SPEND MORE AND SAVE MORE!* New bulk discount rules starting March 1, 2017.
> 
> We no longer offer discounts per line item. We now offer bulk discounts based on your order subtotal.
> 
> ...


Now we're talking... good thing I waited to place my speaker order.  Hopefully you have celestion creamback speakers in stock... Granny Gremlin's posts have me concerned that your warehouse is empty ;-)


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

kruts said:


> Now we're talking... good thing I waited to place my speaker order.  Hopefully you have celestion creamback speakers in stock... Granny Gremlin's posts have me concerned that your warehouse is empty ;-)


Then you're in luck! We rarely stock speakers because they mostly all drop ship straight from McBride in Waterloo.  Chances are roughly 99% they'll have it in stock.

As for the rest of our inventory, we've got a ton of orders in transit right now that should all be getting delivered over the next week. So we'll be back up to par soon enough.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

kruts said:


> Granny Gremlin's posts have me concerned that your warehouse is empty ;-)


Too be clear, that last one was because I put in an order just before the new discount rules.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Too be clear, that last one was because I put in an order just before the new discount rules.


See our price protection policy. Shoot us an email.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Aw sweet; thanks!


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Just purchased some CTS pots and cloth wire from you guys. Good prices and FAST shipping!!!!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow! 
I just went through 30+ "pages" on your website. 
You have an incredible amount of product available!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> Wow!
> I just went through 30+ "pages" on your website.
> You have an incredible amount of product available!


30 pages? really? I never get past the transformer section


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I told myself the end of page double post gremlins would never fool me. After all, I know their game.


Massive fail


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

greco said:


> Wow!
> I just went through 30+ "pages" on your website.
> You have an incredible amount of product available!


Thanks. We've worked very hard to get here, and we're really just getting started. If this were a 10 step plan, so far we've reached step 2. Long way to go!



Lincoln said:


> 30 pages? really? I never get past the transformer section


Who doesn't love transformers?



Lincoln said:


> I told myself the end of page double post gremlins would never fool me. After all, I know their game.
> 
> Massive fail


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey, that would be me


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Hey, that would be me


lol That would be all of us at least some of the time.


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> Then you're in luck! We rarely stock speakers because they mostly all drop ship straight from McBride in Waterloo.  Chances are roughly 99% they'll have it in stock.
> 
> As for the rest of our inventory, we've got a ton of orders in transit right now that should all be getting delivered over the next week. So we'll be back up to par soon enough.


Order placed... Hopefully the G12 EVH 15 ohm speaker is in the 99% category.


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

So I have not read the first 10 pages of this thread...and someone probably has suggested a couple of these things....but here is my NextGen wishlist:

1) I'd like to have more options to buy carbon comp resistors in bulk (50 packs? perhaps with 5 of each ohmage in various ranges)
2) Coax cable for my input connections
3) tinned copper wire (3 gauges to start? 18, 20, 22) for my bus and p2p turret wiring
4) free shipping for me for life



Okay...so the last one is a bit of a stretch but hey, worth a shot. There's more I could add (a variety of caps from various producers, for example) but those were the biggies. I love shopping Canadian and shopping in Canadian dollars (shipping is a kick in the walnuts though).

Cheers.


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

Considering how well my first order went, I placed order #2 from nextgen guitars... another G12 EVH speaker headed my way! I'll be listing 2 16ohm V30 speakers in the for sale section soon...


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Next Gen scored some free tickets to see Matt Good last night at the NAC in Ottawa. Not only was it a great show, but it's a great feeling knowing our parts are in various products across that stage. Thanks @Chris Draper for the hookup!

Sadly, this was the best picture we got, taken on my crappy phone.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

jbealsmusic said:


> Next Gen scored some free tickets to see Matt Good last night at the NAC in Ottawa.


You should make your way back there tomorrow night (Sat, March 18th) as Steve Hill will be there and he puts on a GREAT show.


----------



## dennisguy (Apr 23, 2013)

Have bought from NextGen a few times now- service and shipping are stellar. So nice to have a Canadian supplier. Keep on keepin' on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just wondering what "Manual Verification Required" means


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

davetcan said:


> Just wondering what "Manual Verification Required" means


That status can be set for one of two reasons:

A pertinent message has been left for the customer (either by phone or email) and we are awaiting a response from the customer before we can fully process the order. A few things can cause that. Most often it is because people place orders but ask questions in the order comments which the answers may affect the outcome of their order. It also happens if there is some other issue preventing us from being able to fulfill the order. Something was miscounted and we don't have the stock the computer says we should have, something is defective so we can't ship the full quantity, etc. In either case, we need to know what the customer wants us to do before we can do anything.
There is a known issue (usually brought up by the customer) that needs resolving. Defective products, mis-shipped products, returns, etc. The order status is "Manual Verification Required" until the issue has been fully resolved.
If you placed an order and the order status was updated to "Manual Verification Required" without you contacting us about an issue, I'd recommend checking your phone messages and email (junk folder as well) for a message left by one of us that would hopefully explain why your order is being held.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks, that explains it. I was looking for some tuners that are shown as out of stock and am willing to wait and ship together if they will be in soon.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

John, here's a pic of some open style tuners on a Zach Myers PRS SE. I'll let you know if they fit on my Marsden but I don't see why not based on this, as long as the hole centers are the same of course


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

davetcan said:


> John, here's a pic of some open style tuners on a Zach Myers PRS SE. I'll let you know if they fit on my Marsden but I don't see why not based on this, as long as the hole centers are the same of course


Haha. Oh that was you! Awesome. Hope the tuners fit!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Our clearance section is getting quite full. Help us clear it out!
Next Gen Musical Ltd. - Search Results for "CLEARANCE"


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just a heads up for anyone attempting this mod on a Marsden SE, or perhaps any other PRS SE with vintage style tuners. THIS DOES NOT WORK. The shaft on the tuners is not long enough due to the thickness of the headstock, also the hole size in the headstock is too small and will need to be drilled out. I've ordered a set of Kluson Vintage Style locking tuners that will fit nicely now that I've got the larger holes 




davetcan said:


> John, here's a pic of some open style tuners on a Zach Myers PRS SE. I'll let you know if they fit on my Marsden but I don't see why not based on this, as long as the hole centers are the same of course


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

davetcan said:


> Just a heads up for anyone attempting this mod on a Marsden SE, or perhaps any other PRS SE with vintage style tuners. THIS DOES NOT WORK. The shaft on the tuners is not long enough due to the thickness of the headstock, also the hole size in the headstock is too small and will need to be drilled out. I've ordered a set of Kluson Vintage Style locking tuners that will fit nicely now that I've got the larger holes


THat sucks. Kinda figured something like that would happen. If you want to return them, let us know.

Best of luck with the project!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> THat sucks. Kinda figured something like that would happen. If you want to return them, let us know.
> 
> Best of luck with the project!


Nope, I knew the risk I was taking  I'll find another home for the Hipshot's. 

Appreciate the offer though!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*The Latest From Next Gen*
Bigger Warehouse, Bigger Deals

*Spend More = Save More*
*Bulk Discounts on ALL Orders*
Order Subtotal = Savings
>$50 = 5% off
>$150 = 5% off + Free Shipping
>$500 = 10% off + Free Shipping
>$750 = 15% off + Free Shipping
>$1000 = 20% off + Free Shipping

*Too Much On Clearance*
Our clearance section is getting big. Help us clear it out. Remember, bulk discounts and other promos apply to clearance items as well!
Visit Our Clearance Section

*New Products*
As always, we're constantly adding new products to our selection. Click here for the full list. Here are some of the highlights:

 
*New Tolex!*
We now have over 40 varieties of tolex in stock. Yes, really, they are actually in stock and ready to ship. 
Best prices and shipping rates available to Canadians!

 
*Hammond 1140-DB-A*
Studio grade DI box transformer.

 
*Lots of new knobs*
New shapes, sizes, colors, and textures. Classic BOSS style, MXR style, chicken heads, and more!

 
*1/2W Metal Film Resistors*
Values ranging from 100ohms to 1Mohms

 *
1/4W Mini Carbon Film Resistors*
Values ranging from 10ohms to 10Mohms. Between these and the *1/4W Mini Metal Film Resistors*, all of your small resistor needs should be well covered.

We also now offer a decent array of *16mm mini-pots* at 1K, 5K, 10K, 20K, 50K, 100K, 250K, 500K, and 1M. All selling more quickly than expected, but hopefully we won't run out before our next shipment.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

@jbealsmusic Do you carry Ibanez smooth tuner III guitar knobs?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Hamstrung said:


> @jbealsmusic Do you carry Ibanez smooth tuner III guitar knobs?


Ibanez "Smooth" tuners are just re-branded Gotoh modern style tuners. We currently deal with Hipshot for our tuners, which have a similar look, feel, and profile.
Guitar & Bass Tuning Keys - Canada

For any "branded" parts (Fender, Ibanez, Gibson, etc.), you'd have to order through your favorite local authorized dealer. Most companies like those already have exclusive distribution deals in Canada through the traditional retail market.

Truth be told though, "branded" parts are usually lower quality versions of aftermarket parts (though sometimes more expensive due to the brand name adding perceived value).


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Ibanez "Smooth" tuners are just re-branded Gotoh modern style tuners. We currently deal with Hipshot for our tuners, which have a similar look, feel, and profile.
> Guitar & Bass Tuning Keys - Canada
> 
> For any "branded" parts (Fender, Ibanez, Gibson, etc.), you'd have to order through your favorite local authorized dealer. Most companies like those already have exclusive distribution deals in Canada through the traditional retail market.
> ...


My bad.. I misstyped what I meant. I'm looking for Ibanez style volume/tone knobs. "Sure Grip III" is what I meant. The ones with the rubber ring around them.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Hamstrung said:


> My bad.. I misstyped what I meant. I'm looking for Ibanez style volume/tone knobs. "Sure Grip III" is what I meant. The ones with the rubber ring around them.


Oh ok. Like I said, you'd have to order them through an Ibanez dealer.

Another option would be to build one yourself. It looks like they are just a bell knob with a piece of rubber over them. You could probably DIY something with an O-Ring or some other piece of rubber (assuming you can find something that's the right size).


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Oh ok. Like I said, you'd have to order them through an Ibanez dealer.
> 
> Another option would be to build one yourself. It looks like they are just a bell knob with a piece of rubber over them. You could probably DIY something with an O-Ring or some other piece of rubber (assuming you can find something that's the right size).


I have done it in the past. Not as elegant as the real thing. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2017)

Hamstrung said:


> I'm looking for Ibanez style volume/tone knobs. "Sure Grip III" is what I meant.


Will I or II's work?

Repro Guitar Parts


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Will I or II's work?
> 
> Repro Guitar Parts
> View attachment 81833


I prefer the III's. I've got some off eBay before. Just wanted to throw the business NexGen's way if he had 'em.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

* http://nextgenguitars.ca/pages/contest.html*


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

If you tried checking out using PayPal in the past day or so, you're likely now getting a "502 Bad Gateway" error preventing you from browsing our site. The only way to correct this is to delete your browser cookies. PayPal integration is down while we sort it all out. Tech support is looking into it and will have it fixed ASAP.

In the meantime, we can take PayPal orders manually or you can checkout online with VISA or Mastercard. Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

PayPal is back up and running. Apologies for the delay!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

We've received quite a few submissions so far. In this video, we highlight a few of our favorites and look at them with a little more detail.






Visit our website for contest details:
http://nextgenguitars.ca/pages/contes...

Product or sales related inquiries:
http://nextgenguitars.ca/pages/contac...

Social Media:
Facebook
Instagram
Twitter

Doing the "video" thing is new for us, so let us know what you think (even if you just think it sucks).

Thanks!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

We break down the notable differences between our tolex and Marshall's. No tolex was harmed in the making of this video!





Don't forget about the cab contest for Canadian builders. Enter for your chance to win $500 in store credit! Visit our website for contest details:
http://nextgenguitars.ca/pages/contes...

Product or sales related inquiries:
http://nextgenguitars.ca/pages/contac...

Social Media:
Facebook
Instagram
Twitter


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I ordered some components for my TeleMaster build project, can't to try it!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

The submissions keep pouring in. Here are a few more highlights!






Visit our website for contest details:
http://nextgenguitars.ca/pages/contes...

Product or sales related inquiries:
http://nextgenguitars.ca/pages/contac...

Social Media:
Facebook
Instagram
Twitter

Some cool cabs in this one!


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> We love guitars and speaker cabinets. We also love building guitars and speaker cabinets. However, we hate that we always have to order from the US because there are no Canadian suppliers for most of the parts we want. So, we're making the investment to be the supplier that we wish existed here in Canada. In most cases, ordering from us works out to be less than what it would cost to order the same products from the US (after shipping, currency conversion, border fees, taxes, etc.) That is especially true for large items like tolex/tweed, grill cloth, etc.
> 
> As a webstore, we launched in January 2015 and we have a dream for this to be the place where Canadian musical tinkerers, builders, and luthiers can come to purchase high quality materials for use with their projects. Discounts available to dealers, builders, luthiers, and repair businesses. We are always adding new products to our inventory so check back often or follow us on social media for updates.
> Next Gen Musical Ltd.
> ...


Just bought a variety of items from Next Gen, I will report back on my experience


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

See some amazing work and find out who the winner is!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*RESERVE YOURS FROM THE FIRST BATCH*
Public and wholesale customers alike have been asking us to make this happen and we like to deliver! Our first stock order will arrive mid-July. We are taking pre-orders, which will help to speed up the process of getting to more sustainable levels of inventory.

We've even included audio demos of every speaker on each product page!

*Free Shipping Over $99 ?!!*
I think so! After introducing our bonus bulk discounts earlier this year, the overwhelming response was that you'd rather have free shipping at a lower price point. Again, we like to deliver. We are now launching free shipping on orders over $99.

*Other New Products Added*
Lots of other new additions to our selection in the past few months. *Click here for more!*


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

jbealsmusic said:


> See some amazing work and find out who the winner is!


Holy schitt I won !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... you guys are great, thank you very much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2017)

Pirates never made chests. They stole them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2017)

Congrats Jim!
The winning cab.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Congrats Jim!
> The winning cab.


Sweet!


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks to the guys Nextgenguitars @jbealsmusic for the vote on my speaker cabinet, you guys have been great and I'm going to start shopping your site soon.

As I mentioned in my build thread on this cabinet I think you guys are running your business really well, straight up super service, an ever expanding product line and very competitive pricing, so hats off to both of you for a job well done.

Here's the cab from last night, set up as a fire breathing dragon with my new-to-me 1970 YBA 1 (plexi mod with transformers) and my old '81 Greco Lp.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Heavy suggestion... Marshall large checker grill cloth

I want to order a set of 6 Marshall knobs but with a $4.86 order costing $13.72 to ship I'd like either a cheaper shipping option or something else to throw in the cart.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> Heavy suggestion... Marshall large checker grill cloth
> 
> I want to order a set of 6 Marshall knobs but with a $4.86 order costing $13.72 to ship I'd like either a cheaper shipping option or something else to throw in the cart.


We've had a lot of people ask for Marshall style grill cloth since we started up. Unfortunately, Marshall is weird about selling their parts in Canada and we have yet to find a reasonable aftermarket source for it.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

**Click here for the full update**

*CHECK OUT THE LATEST ADDITIONS*
*AMP PARTS & TRANSFORMERS*
- Now regularly stocking F&T electrolytic capacitors in multiple values
- New chassis sizes
- Steel chassis added in painted grey and black powdercoat
- Power transformers: 269AX, 269EX, 269JX, and new 290-series
- Output transformers: 125CSE, 1750AX, 1650N


















*GUITAR PARTS*
- Gotoh fixed bridges, locking tremolos, and tune-o-matics
- Medium fret wire (.047" x .095") in nickel/silver, evo-gold, and stainless steel
- Fully compensated TUSQ saddles
- Rear and top loading guitar string ferrules
- Acoustic end pin jacks
- Economy Schaller-style mini locking tuners
- ...and more!

















*HAVE A PRODUCT SUGGESTION OF YOUR OWN? SUBMIT IT TODAY!*
Using the *Customer Idea Portal* is the best way to make your suggestion become a reality!





 
We are very excited about this feature and hope you take part. This is an excellent way for you and other customers to band together and pull our business into a direction that best serves you!
*CLICK HERE to join the Customer Idea Portal*


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Kinda cool that Hammond would come out with a line classic tube amp transformers made without the 5V heater circuit for a tube rectifier. Looking good.
Compensating for modern line voltages too.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

If any of the Edmonton area locals are ever wondering about the Tolex and grill cloth NextGen sells, I have a sample pack you're welcome to view & fondle at any time.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BaWr5-qDmdI/

The original plan was to move to a warehouse after 5 years. We managed to pull it off in just over 2. We got a larger warehouse than needed so we had room to grow. By the end of this year, our space will be close to full. The "5 year plan" became the 2 year plan. Does that mean the "10 year plan" is now the 5 year plan? Only time will tell.

All thanks to the continued support of our customers. You guys rock!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2017)

jbealsmusic said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BaWr5-qDmdI/
> 
> The original plan was to move to a warehouse after 5 years. We managed to pull it off in just over 2. We got a larger warehouse than needed so we had room to grow. By the end of this year, our space will be close to full. The "5 year plan" became the 2 year plan. Does that mean the "10 year plan" is now the 5 year plan? Only time will tell.
> ...


Planning is for squares.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Player99 said:


> Planning is for squares.


lol That is ironically the perfect descriptor for me. Good choice of adjective!


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Quick thanks to NextGenGuitars! 
I ordered two speakers and NGG had them in the mail in less than two hours!
My next order of 30 knobs were in the mail faster than that.

You're a great resource. Thanks!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I wonder if you have some HiWatt grill cloth avaible?
I only see some Fender one but I can dream about a forgetten roll in the warehouse!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Ti-Ron said:


> I wonder if you have some HiWatt grill cloth avaible?
> I only see some Fender one but I can dream about a forgetten roll in the warehouse!


Unforunately, we don't currently offer HiWatt style grill cloth. 

But all is not lost! As with all suggestions, the best way to make your requests become a reality is to join and take part in the Customer Idea Portal! I've gone ahead and added HiWatt Grill Cloth as an "idea". Create an account, vote for the ideas you like, and tell others to join and vote as well!
HiWatt Style Salt & Pepper Grill Cloth | Customer Idea Portal


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Unforunately, we don't currently offer HiWatt style grill cloth.
> 
> But all is not lost! As with all suggestions, the best way to make your requests become a reality is to join and take part in the Customer Idea Portal! I've gone ahead and added HiWatt Grill Cloth as an "idea". Create an account, vote for the ideas you like, and tell others to join and vote as well!
> HiWatt Style Salt & Pepper Grill Cloth | Customer Idea Portal


Oh nice,
thanks!
Will do for sure!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I tried to paste this info into my suggestion in the "Customer Idea Portal" with no success. It might save you some time researching the product. I'm not 100 % sure if the product described is what I am requesting without a pic..but it seems as though it is.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

**BRAND NEW FEATURE* Have a project you'd like to share?*

*Click here to submit it to our customer gallery!*

Show off your personal projects or promote your business! Share your projects with others using the share buttons, link right to your project gallery, or even link directly to the image URLs to embed them on forums and other social outlets. It's even a great way to host images of your project for sharing here on GC.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Will you guys be stocking the WGS BG15C (or any of the the BG series)? Any details on that (when/price)?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Will you guys be stocking the WGS BG15C (or any of the the BG series)? Any details on that (when/price)?


They discontinued those some time ago, so we won't be getting any. 

Diffusion Audio @sysexguy (Montreal) might have some left:
Diffusion Audio


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Ah, that would explain it. I totally missed that those even existed. Yes they have them - it was their Reverb add that made me aware of this model.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*TONS OF NEW PRODUCTS IN STOCK!*

*CLICK HERE FOR DETAILS*

*Expanded Capacitor Values - *All the values that pedal builders have been waiting for in Ceramic, Mylar, Polyester, and *NEW* Electrolytic!

*Unbleached Bone Nuts - *By popular request, we now offer unbleached bone nut blanks in a few different sizes. We've also added more pre-slotted nuts.

*Turret/Fiberboards & Terminal Strips - *Turret boards, fiberboards, and turret strips from 2-lug up to 8-lug. We also now carry the staking tool for installing eyelets and turrets.

*4" Steel Chassis Handles - *Available in both chrome and black.

*New Cab Parts - *Recessed kickstands, black metal glides, and pole sockets.

*Ceramic Tube Sockets - *A more cost effective option than the higher quality Belton sockets.

*Rocker Switches - *Illuminated and non-illuminated Marshall-style rocker switches.

*Amp Toggle Switches - *Fender style toggle switches for amps.

*Hipshot FINAL CLEARANCE - *All Hipshot products have been marked down one last time. Get them while you can!

*CLICK HERE FOR DETAILS*

Don't forget to join the customer gallery and show off your work!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Discount will automatically apply when valid products are added to your cart.
Sale does not include special orders or clearance items.

*Lots of New Products Added*
*Click Here For Details*

Shop safe this weekend. Do it from the comfort of your own home!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Damn you with your cyber monday sale...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Saw your new ad on Kijiji! Nice bud!










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> Saw your new ad on Kijiji! Nice bud!


Haha. Generic Google ads. You never know where they're going to show up.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks giyz for the speakers and the rocking elf!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

She's a 7 stringer to boot!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

dcole said:


> She's a 7 stringer to boot!


Oh, I didn't notice!
Maybe he's a fan of Meshuggah!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Ti-Ron said:


> Oh, I didn't notice!
> Maybe he's a fan of Meshuggah!


Who isn't!?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just placed an order with Next Gen this morning. 

There were some minor complications related to 'out of stock' items that were managed very professionally with excellent, timely communications prior to me making the order. 

Thanks again for being so patient with me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

Love that I can buy Warehouse speakers at NextGen now. My ET65 just came in. Sweeeeeeet!!!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

GOOD NEWS AND BAD NEWS!

*PREAMBLE*
I'm a real numbers guy. One of those odd-balls that loves spreadsheets, data analytics, and making sure everything is organized and efficient. It's also why my guitar playing is so bland and stale, rather than having any "feeling". 

Since day one everything Next Gen has done to move forward has been a very calculated move with as many variables taken into account as possible. Growth was always supposed to remain slow and controlled, so as to be able to reliably keep up with the progressively increasing demand. We've passed up new opportunities time and time again to maintain our high standard of customer service. The fact is, it's easy to manage a growing business when you have reliable sales data and accurately planned/projected growth. Thus, I'd like to think we did a great job managing our growth thus far. However, all good things must eventually come to an end.

*GOOD (actually, FANTASTIC) NEWS*
In the past 2 months our sales volume has more than doubled, and it continues to accelerate. While this is WONDERFUL news and we are absolutely ecstatic and grateful to our customers old and new, it does pose some serious challenges that will take some time to sort out.

*OTHER GOOD NEWS*
Thus-far, our warehouse manager has done a fantastic job keeping up with the increased volume of orders to process. Since coming on board last year he has drastically improved our productivity, making it possible for the warehouse staff to keep up without any issues. The way things are going, it seems unlikely that our order processing speed will be negatively affected. Hooray!

*THE BAD NEWS*
We will be running out of stock A LOT throughout the year while we play catch up. The issue being that for some of our suppliers, we have to plan our orders several months in advance and order based on our projected sales. With a massive unexpected jump like we've just had, there's no way the incoming stock orders will fulfill the new level of demand. We've already been experiencing this issue as we've been selling out of some products faster than our existing stock orders are able to replenish them. Also, with no reliable information upon which to base upcoming stock orders, we are essentially flying by the seat of our pants until we can process the new data coming in and make some real projections.

*WHAT CAN YOU DO?*
If you need something that you see is out of stock, the best thing you can do is email us. We will let you know when more will arrive and will automatically keep your email on file to notify you as soon as it is available. That way you'll get first crack at it before some commercial customer buys up all the remaining inventory in one swoop (which is what usually happens). The worst thing you can do is keep checking back in the hopes of seeing it in stock again. Chances are that in the few days or weeks between checking, we may have received some then sold out again. Make sure you're first in line by emailing us.

Thank you for your continued support! We hope you will be patient with us as we do our best to catch up to this new level of demand.

Sincerely,
Jonathan Beals, Owner
Next Gen Musical Ltd.



greco said:


> I just placed an order with Next Gen this morning.
> 
> There were some minor complications related to 'out of stock' items that were managed very professionally with excellent, timely communications prior to me making the order.
> 
> ...


Thank you for being patient with us!


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

I did note that *some* CTS pots were out of stock. Had to pay a few bucks more at Mojo in Oakville - which is cool, Peter is a good guy.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Spring Sale - 5% off March 30 to April 5*

In-stock products only. Does not apply to clearance items or special orders.
Discount applies automatically when valid items are added to your cart.
*Latest Product Additions*
  
Tinsel Piping (gold or silver), Embossed Welt Piping (black or white), Bulk rolls now availabable!

  
Hammond 290MAX PT

  
Vox Style Fawn Tolex

  
Switchcraft #299 Plugs (replacing #297)

*Latest News - Growing Pains*
*FANTASTIC NEWS - OUTSTANDING GROWTH*
In the past 2 months our sales volume has more than doubled, and it continues to accelerate. While this is WONDERFUL news and we are absolutely ecstatic and grateful to our customers old and new, it does pose some serious challenges that will take some time to sort out. Namely, keeping up with demand.

*HOW DOES THIS AFFECT YOU?*
Many of our stock orders are placed months in advance, so it will take some time for our warehouse to catch up to the new inventory requirements. _If you need something that you see is out of stock, the best thing you can do is email us._ We will let you know when more will arrive and will automatically keep your email on file to notify you as soon as it is available. That way you'll get first crack at it before some commercial customer buys up all the remaining inventory in one swoop (which is what usually happens). Make sure you're first in line by emailing us.

Finally, we have definitely outgrown the ability to manage new requests manually. If there are products you'd like to see us carry in order to better meet your needs, the best way to make it happen is to use the Customer Idea Portal. Create an account, submit your ideas, and vote for other ideas you'd like to see happen. It is an excellent way for you and other customers to band together and pull our business in the direction that best serves you. 
Customer Idea Portal - Next Gen Canada

Thank you for your continued support! We hope you will be patient with us as we do our best to catch up to this new level of demand.

Wishing you an awesome weekend!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

A test product page of sorts... What could it be?


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bh93qS3FaXF/

I wonder.....


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey man, it's bad enough I gotta deal with blurred asian porn. Now guitar gear?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jbealsmusic said:


> A test product page of sorts... What could it be?
> 
> 
> __
> ...


looks like a new line of GC trench coats


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> A test product page of sorts... What could it be?
> 
> 
> __
> ...


A « build your own costum cab » engine?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Price Drops!*
▪ Massive price drops on *ALL GRILL CLOTH*, as much as $10 per yard for some skus.
▪ Price drops on neck plates, ferrules, truss rods, inlay/rods, and other guitar parts.
▪ Improved wholesale pricing on all of the above. Be sure to log in to view your pricing.
▪ Please note that free shipping to the public now applies to orders *over $149*.
*
New Products for April*

Curved neck plates now in chrome, black, and gold.


Bass ferrules in chrome, black, and gold


FINALLY! Spoke wheel truss rods!


REAL Abalone and MOP inlay dots

Fun behind the scenes shenanigans...

__
http://instagr.am/p/BiAOruNlwS5/


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Those spoke wheel truss rods are getting me excited!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

More of what's brewing behind the scenes.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BiPtUcTFe36/


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"all riiide"...ding


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Dear Next Gen:

Please stock Marshall large check grill cloth.

Signed, 

Me.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> Please stock Marshall large check grill cloth.


Unfortunately we just do not have a reasonable source for it. We'll keep it in our "future plans" list, but I can't provide any kind of ETA on when it will happen.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Sale, Clearance Updates, New products, and More*


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Want a mod that is easy to do and makes a huge difference in your tone? Try replacing your amp's stock speaker!





Be sure to click like and subscribe to Darrell's channel. He makes some great content.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Answering a commonly asked question. Of course, opinions on this vary greatly, but this is the answer we generally give. Hope it helps!
*Speaker Cab Power Handling For Guitarists - Part 1*


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

Nice article. Helps in understanding things.
_Tube Amp = Cab should be minimum 1.5 times the amp's rated power output
Solid State Amp = Cab should be roughly 1-1.5 times the amp's rated power output
_
I'm looking forward to part II, re; building a cab/replacing speakers etc.
Will it cover closed vs open? What type of speakers should be sealed/ported? Bass vs guitar cabs?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Nice article. Helps in understanding things.
> _Tube Amp = Cab should be minimum 1.5 times the amp's rated power output
> Solid State Amp = Cab should be roughly 1-1.5 times the amp's rated power output
> _
> ...


Thanks! Good ideas for future articles. This series is just on power handling. The next part will cover the following:
- Power handling when combining speakers of the same wattage (and same impedance)
- Power handling when combining speakers of different wattages (and same impedance)
- How power is distributed when combining speakers of different impedances
- A brief talk about speaker sensitivity (the real way to determine volume from a spec)


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

2 part post:

1) I just placed an order (Invoice ID: #12483). Can you throw a small sample of your 'Silver Jubilee' tolex in with my order to compare with my Mini Jube head ?

2) Product suggestions - pickup covers (various finishes and string spacings)
- Marshall cab corners and rivets 
- Gibson volume and tone 'pointers'
- 20-22 gauge bus wire (by the foot)
- Replacement pickguards / covers and perhaps a custom engraving service - who wouldn't want their own signature on the truss rod cover!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> 2 part post:
> 
> 1) I just placed an order (Invoice ID: #12483). Can you throw a small sample of your 'Silver Jubilee' tolex in with my order to compare with my Mini Jube head ?


Thanks for your order! Not sure why you would post this on a gear forum rather than contacting the business directly so staff could see your request. Chances are your order is already packed/labelled and on the shipping dock (previous day's orders are usually done being packed before 9am.) Luckily I checked here... I'll try to get someone to dig through the orders to find yours and open it up to add the sample.

In future, please contact the business directly for anything relating to sales questions, orders, etc. I rarely pack orders myself, I do not always handle customer inquiries, and I rarely check the forum during business hours. You'll get much better/faster/reliable service going straight to the source, and that is the kind of service I want you to receive. 



> 2) Product suggestions - pickup covers (various finishes and string spacings)
> - Marshall cab corners and rivets
> - Gibson volume and tone 'pointers'
> - 20-22 gauge bus wire (by the foot)
> - Replacement pickguards / covers and perhaps a custom engraving service - who wouldn't want their own signature on the truss rod cover!


Indeed. I'll get those added to the Customer Idea Portal:
Customer Idea Portal - Next Gen Canada

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Canada Day Celebration Starts Now!*








▪ *10% off all in-stock products*. Does not apply to special orders or clearance items.
▪ *Price reductions* on clearance items, and more items added to our clearance section.
▪ Discounts apply automatically when valid items are added to your cart.
_Please note: We are closed July 2nd. We will resume normal operations on July 3rd.

*Articles: Must Read If You're Thinking of Swapping Speakers or Building Your Own Cab*
*







*
*Speaker Cab Power Handling for Guitarists*
▪ Part 1 - How many watts does your cab need to be for your amp?
▪ Part 2 - I'm building my own cab. How much power will it handle?
▪ Part 3 - How loud will this speaker be? Don't use wattage to determine the loudness of a speaker!
_
*Click here to view the latest product additions*

*Announcement: Guitar Parts Coming Soon!*
We are doing a complete re-build of our guitar parts division. Throughout the rest of this year, you'll see many new additions in terms of bridges, tuners, and more. However, that does make for some odd stock issues during the transition. Keep watch for social media and email updates announcing new product releases.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn, if I had waited a week to order that speaker.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*First Batch of Next Gen Parts is Here!*
All Next Gen Parts are built to a high standard without the inflated price tag of "the big brands". We've also included dimensional drawings to make it easier for you to plan your builds/upgrades. Many more products and color/finish options are coming down the pipeline. Keep an eye out for your future hardware. This is just a taste of what's to come!

*Bridges*
  
Classic Bass Bridge - Our Take On a Classic Design

  
Mass Monster Bass Bridge - Massive tone & sustain without a massive price tag

  
Classic Fixed Bridge 7-String in Chrome, Black, and Gold

*Other Parts*
  
Neck Joint Bushings in Chrome, Black, and Gold

  
Ivory Volume & Tone Knobs for Strats (24-spline)

First Batch of Next Gen Parts is Finally Here!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

You need some more gold speed knobs. A clear Boss style knob for pedals would be nice.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Player99 said:


> You need some more gold speed knobs.


We've needed those for months. For some reason All Parts has been virtually useless as a supplier this year. They're always out of stock on half of the stuff we need. It's killing us and driving our customers crazy. One of many reasons why we're just going straight to the manufacturers now.



> A clear Boss style knob for pedals would be nice.


Unfortunately we don't yet have a source for those.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

It'd be cool if you could source some Ibanez style Sure Grip rings.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

laristotle said:


> It'd be cool if you could source some Ibanez style Sure Grip rings.


That would work for me, as I am changing the volume knobs on my SG from the hat to speed knobs for easier knobbing.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

laristotle said:


> It'd be cool if you could source some Ibanez style Sure Grip rings.


Unfortunately Ibanez parts, like any other brand name parts, would have to be purchased through a dealer for that brand.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

jbealsmusic said:


> Unfortunately Ibanez parts, like any other brand name parts, would have to be purchased through a dealer for that brand.


Just curious if there was any similar alternatives out there.
I've thought about filing a groove around a knob and using O-rings.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Just curious if there was any similar alternatives out there.
> I've thought about filing a groove around a knob and using O-rings.


I haven't seen any, but that doesn't mean they don't exist. I've seen others do the O-Ring thing with some success, so that might work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

jbealsmusic said:


> I haven't seen any, but that doesn't mean they don't exist. I've seen others do the O-Ring thing with some success, so that might work.


Hipshot does some.
O Ring Knobs


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Hipshot does some.
> O Ring Knobs


Indeed they do, but we stopped offering Hipshot products last fall. Everything left in our inventory was put on clearance until sold off (some are still there):
Hipshot - Canada

We do not currently have any plans to carry their products again.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Do guys stock Neutrik instrument cable ends and/or Mogami cable? Thanks!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Do guys stock Neutrik instrument cable ends and/or Mogami cable? Thanks!


Neither actually. We had the opportunity to switch to Mogami about a year ago. There was a lot of discussion with our commercial customers about what they'd prefer between Mogami and the Soundflex cable we currently offer. Hands down, they preferred that we stick with the Soundflex cable for the following reasons:

Price: The Soundflex cable is a fraction of the cost of Mogami. When you pay for Mogami, you primarily pay for the name.

Tone: Spec-wise, the Soundflex cable is actually better at preserving tone over long cable runs.
Workability: Apparently, the Soundflex cable is much easier to work with. Easier to make cables with (easier to solder) and more comfortable to use for live musicians because of its greater flexibility and reduced weight (which also makes travel cheaper for pro/gigging musicians).
Not saying we'll never carry Mogami, but there doesn't seem to be much of a demand for it for the above reasons. It is something we will revisit in the future when we decide to expand our cable selection.

As for Neutrik, it is always a possibility. The main hiccup is they already have several Canadian distributors for their products, so they aren't willing to work with us directly. For now, we remain focused on being Canada's #1 distributor for Switchcraft products related to our target market. Sadly due to some recent changes in Switchcraft's infrastructure, our orders have been tied up in "pending" hell and we have run out of a couple of key items. All should be back to normal by the end of August.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Neither actually. We had the opportunity to switch to Mogami about a year ago. There was a lot of discussion with our commercial customers about what they'd prefer between Mogami and the Soundflex cable we currently offer. Hands down, they preferred that we stick with the Soundflex cable for the following reasons:
> 
> Price: The Soundflex cable is a fraction of the cost of Mogami. When you pay for Mogami, you primarily pay for the name.
> 
> ...


Great info. I’m now building more of my own cables or modifying existing ones. I’ll check your brand you mentioned. Any recommendations for cables ends from you then? Cheers!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Great info. I’m now building more of my own cables or modifying existing ones. I’ll check your brand you mentioned. Any recommendations for cables ends from you then? Cheers!


Cable ends is definitely more of a preference things. Neutrik and Switchcraft are the two top brands for cable ends. Since we currently only carry Switchcraft (or aftermarket equivalents) and I have little personal experience with Neutrik cable ends, my recommendations will be limited. I go for #280 for straight, #226 for right angle, and #228 for pedals.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Cable ends is definitely more of a preference things. Neutrik and Switchcraft are the two top brands for cable ends. Since we currently only carry Switchcraft (or aftermarket equivalents) and I have little personal experience with Neutrik cable ends, my recommendations will be limited. I go for #280 for straight, #226 for right angle, and #228 for pedals.


Thanks very much!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

▪ *10% off* all cabinet hardware, grill cloth, and piping 
▪ *10% off* all jacks, plugs, and footswitches
▪ *10% off* all fret wire 
▪ Does not apply to special orders or clearance items.
▪ Discounts apply automatically when valid items are added to your cart.
_Please note: We are closed August 6th. We will resume normal operations on August 7th._

*A few new products to check out*

*Important Update*
First of all, a big thank you to all of our customers. We started 3 years ago with 50 products, and now we have thousands and are still adding. All thanks to the referrals and support from our amazing customers. You guys rock!

It's been a rough year. It seems everything that could go wrong has gone wrong. We've suffered countless stock issues due to supplier backlog, unexpected expenses, and unplanned business outages. It's a miracle we've been able to maintain our high standard of customer service throughout, but we have persevered. Rest assured, all will be back to normal soon. Grill cloth is back in full swing, guitar parts are stocking back up, and we'll continue to keep adding new products to better serve you.

Thank you for your patience so far this year. Here's to a future that is looking far more promising.

Jonathan Beals, Owner

*Are you following us on social media? You should follow us on social media. We're awesome!*


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I made my first purchase recently and it was a great, no hassle experience. You guys will do well.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> I made my first purchase recently and it was a great, no hassle experience. You guys will do well.


Thanks for the kind words and support! Please share about your positive experience dealing with us. Every referral goes a long way to helping us grow to better meet the needs of our fellow Canadians.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

One thing you don't sell is reverb tanks. Have you ever looked into it? Mod, Belton, Accutronics, etc. I think 2 or 3 would cover pretty much everything. Just a thought.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> One thing you don't sell is reverb tanks. Have you ever looked into it? Mod, Belton, Accutronics, etc. I think 2 or 3 would cover pretty much everything. Just a thought.


Our primary expansion over this next year will be in the guitar parts division. In the meantime, reverb tanks can be special ordered as needed. That said, they are definitely something we are looking at for future expansion opportunities.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Shout out to these guys. Not only are they a great place to buy from, they know their gear and helped me figure out the wiring for a pickup replacement. Thanks again!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Recently made a purchase at Nextgen as well. Great service and fast shipping. I would like to see an option for lower shipping costs though. Just wondering why the option for regular post isn't available. In my case I needed 1 Potentiometer but found the cost of Expedited parcel delivery more than the cost of a Pot. $11 item costs me $12 to ship. Have you given this some consideration in the past @jbealsmusic ? I don't need $150 worth of parts as I'm just a player that likes to (try to) fix his own stuff at times. A lot of specific guitar parts aren't available (to my knowledge) locally unless special ordered from a Music Store, and that is typically too long of a wait for certain things.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> Recently made a purchase at Nextgen as well. Great service and fast shipping. I would like to see an option for lower shipping costs though. Just wondering why the option for regular post isn't available. In my case I needed 1 Potentiometer but found the cost of Expedited parcel delivery more than the cost of a Pot. $11 item costs me $12 to ship. Have you given this some consideration in the past @jbealsmusic ? I don't need $150 worth of parts as I'm just a player that likes to (try to) fix his own stuff at times. A lot of specific guitar parts aren't available (to my knowledge) locally unless special ordered from a Music Store, and that is typically too long of a wait for certain things.


You're always welcome to piggy-back on on one of my orders Pete. Next time you need some little thing like that, check with me to see if I have an order pending. I've got one now.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> You're always welcome to piggy-back on on one of my orders Pete. Next time you need some little thing like that, check with me to see if I have an order pending. I've got one now.


If you haven't already ordered, I need a CTS 500K Push/Pull long shaft Pot. For the LP. Redoing the wiring. Or at least attempting to.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> If you haven't already ordered, I need a CTS 500K Push/Pull long shaft Pot. For the LP. Redoing the wiring. Or at least attempting to.


You got it. Order is going in today.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> Recently made a purchase at Nextgen as well. Great service and fast shipping.


Thanks for the kind words!



> I would like to see an option for lower shipping costs though. Just wondering why the option for regular post isn't available. In my case I needed 1 Potentiometer but found the cost of Expedited parcel delivery more than the cost of a Pot. $11 item costs me $12 to ship. Have you given this some consideration in the past @jbealsmusic ?


I have spent a great deal of time investigating potential shipping options for customers. Expedited Parcel is actually the cheapest option available to us for shipping parcels within Canada.

For what its worth, as our shipping volume increases our shipping prices go down. For instance, it would have been upwards of $18 for us to ship that pot 2 years ago.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*10% Off All Products*
▪ Does not apply to special orders or clearance items.
▪ Discounts apply automatically when valid items are added to your cart.
_Please note: We are closed September 3rd. We will resume normal operations on September 4th._

*Lots of new products to check out!*

*Manufacturing Update*
Apparently getting your own products manufactured to a decent standard takes longer and is more expensive than we initially projected. Our next batch with bridges and tuners was supposed to arrive at the end of this month, but it looks like that will be delayed a few weeks.

On another note, everything seems to be getting back to normal here in terms of stock levels for our regular products. About time!

Jonathan Beals, Owner

*Latest Blog / Video*
 

*Mis-adventures In Modding* 
Broke off a piece of the baseplate by mistake. Our super-frugal, ultra-DIY specialist warehouse manager Kamil came up with a unique solution. So, I got the camera, and we got rolling.

*Are you following us on social media? You should totally follow us on social media. We're awesome!*


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

PLEASE NOTE: CLOSED DUE TO POWER OUTAGE
Ottawa has been hit with a few tornadoes and micro-bursts that did massive damage to hydro services across the city. As a result, our warehouse (and the homes of our staff) have had no power for several days. Our website is still functioning so it will still accept orders, but we will be unable to process them or respond to emails and inquiries until power is restored. Unfortunately, the city has yet to provide an ETA as to when the issue will be resolved.

Thank you for your patience as the city sorts things out. We'll be back at it as soon as possible!

Here's a photo of the power station that serves our area... Or, what's left of it, at least. Aside from the power loss, our warehouse and staff's homes remained untouched. But please keep the rest of the city in your thoughts. We have been lucky, but many haven't.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Word is in, we'll be back at it tomorrow. A little backed up on account of the backlog of orders, but should be fully caught up by Wednesday.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

jbealsmusic said:


> Word is in, we'll be back at it tomorrow. A little backed up on account of the backlog of orders, but should be fully caught up by Wednesday.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the well wishes!


Good luck, sorry about the storm.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Do you guys have any 1/4" male mono to 1/4" female mono adapters? I need to extend the jack on my Ibanez guitar slightly so that my Xvive wireless can plug into the S series bodies. Something like this but in mono.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Do you guys have any 1/4" male mono to 1/4" female mono adapters? I need to extend the jack on my Ibanez guitar slightly so that my Xvive wireless can plug into the S series bodies. Something like this but in mono.
> View attachment 226402


Unfortunately, we don't currently have a supplier for cable adapters. Wish we could help. Thanks for checking in!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Unfortunately, we don't currently have a supplier for cable adapters. Wish we could help. Thanks for checking in!


No problem, like to buy from you guys when I can.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> No problem, like to buy from you guys when I can.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

FYI to all... First batch of Reverb Tanks are on their way.
Reverb Tanks - Canada


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*October 5-11, 2018 - 10% Off Select Categories*

*Cable & Wire*
*Guitar & Bass Parts*
*Jacks & Plugs*
*Knobs & Switch Tips*
Does not apply to special orders or clearance items.
Discounts apply automatically when valid items are added to your cart.
Be sure to *check out our CLEARANCE section* for a lot of new additions.
_Please note: We are closed October 8th. We will resume normal operations on October 9th._

*Lots of new products to check out!*

Bass bridges
Bass tuners
Guitar tuners
Reverb tanks
*DIY Project - Build Your Own Pro-Quality DI Box*

...easier than you think!

Also, for the Facebook users, we created a "DIY Musicians Canada" Group where people can share their projects, help each other finish projects, help find sources for things hard to find in Canada, etc. Let's build a community!
*DIY Musicians Canada*


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've have never had a need to order from you but I'm looking at a Warehouse speaker and according to their site you are a dealer. Can I get a price on a Warehouse G12 c/s 8 ohm speaker?
Also is there anything else I need to know. Special promotion codes, minimum order for free shipping, etc. Never know if there is something else I might add to the order if there is motivation to do so.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> I've have never had a need to order from you but I'm looking at a Warehouse speaker and according to their site you are a dealer. Can I get a price on a Warehouse G12 c/s 8 ohm speaker?
> Also is there anything else I need to know. Special promotion codes, minimum order for free shipping, etc. Never know if there is something else I might add to the order if there is motivation to do so.


We used to be a dealer. See this thread for more details. Our final stock order is arriving soon.

It looks like we have 4 left of that one. Free shipping currently starts on orders over $149:
WGS 12" G12C/S - 75W 8ohm

For future reference, our website lists our entire inventory with real-time stock levels and any current info on active promotions, so that's always the first place to look. Have a good one!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Pedalboard Cables - 6" Each (pair)*


Hand-soldered pedalboard cables using premium components. Sold as a pair. Contains 2x 6" pieces of Soundflex instrument cable with your choice of cable ends. Go premium by using Switchcraft connectors, or save money by using our aftermarket equivalents (the same quality connectors that most cable brands use.)


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Might as well just push the whole section... We now offer hand-soldered instrument cable, speaker cable, and pedalboard cable.

*Next Gen Cables*
 

It's about time!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Might as well just push the whole section... We now offer hand-soldered instrument cable, speaker cable, and pedalboard cable.
> 
> *Next Gen Cables*
> 
> ...


Yes! Good move!
Both straigh and angled ends on guitar cable are my jam!!!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Highly Requested New Products Added For October*

Next Gen Cables - Built-to-order. Hand-soldered on site. Top tour-grade quality parts and workmanship. GUARANTEED FOR LIFE!
CTS Pots - All plain CTS pots (standard & long shaft) now come with 2 nuts, 1 lock washer, and 1 flat washer. Extra washers and nuts are also available sold separately (single, or in bulk packs of 10 or 100)
Aftermarket Parts - Budget friendly versions of all common pedal enclosures, generic open frame mono & stereo jacks, and mini toggle switches from SPST up to 3PDT. Imagine the possibilities!
Amp Parts - 290BBX (ultimate PT for 5e3 circuits), reverb tanks, and F&T Can Cap (100/100 @ 500V)


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Custom chassis and enclosures now available!

25 unit minimum
Pre-drilling, tapping, and countersinking as many holes and cutouts as requested
Powder coating (one colour at a time; multiple colours available)
Silk-screening (one colour only; multiple surfaces possible; logo and simple designs only)
Custom extrusions or standard Hammond products

All modifications are done right at the Hammond manufacturing level, ensuring the highest quality
To obtain a quote, contact us with your dimensional drawings (or the original Hammond part number), professional artwork (vector image) for silk-screening, and all other necessary technical/measurement info required (for drilling, etc.) Assuming everything is provided properly, the quoting process can 1-2 weeks. If you do not have the required information, we cannot provide you a quote.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Clearance section is getting flooded. Take a peek to see if there's anything you like:
https://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/clearance.html

Wide variety of parts, especially lots of gold hardware.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Canada Post Update*
*Rotating Strikes Causing Long-term Delays*

To all of our customers, thank you for your continued confidence in us as a supplier. We are up against a significant challenge with the rotating Canada Post strikes both from a service perspective and a financial perspective. Canada Post depots are backed up for as much as 30 days as a result of the rotating strikes. They are no longer honoring guaranteed delivery dates, so upgrading to Xpresspost will do nothing to ensure faster delivery. Here's hoping things are resolved soon!

*Service Delays & Solution (choose UPS)*
In the interim, we recommend you ship via UPS in order to get your delivery in a reasonable amount of time. It is far more expensive and not as fast, but at least it comes with a delivery guarantee. Due to the increased cost, it might be best to plan larger orders to get the best value out of the extra shipping costs.

*How Is Free Shipping Affected?*
If you're okay with potentially waiting weeks for your parcel to be delivered, you can still choose the "Free Shipping" option at checkout which ships via Canada Post. Otherwise, choose UPS at checkout to guarantee reasonable delivery. We will refund you the difference between the cost of UPS and what it would normally be via Canada Post within one business day. That translates to a 30%-50% discount on the UPS service. Unfortunately, this is not something that can be automated in our current system, so we will be applying these refunds manually.

Thank you for your patience and the privilege to serve you!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*November 23-26, 2018 - Black Friday & Cyber Monday Sale*
▪ 10% off *Bulk Cable & Wire*
▪ 10% off *Cab Hardware*
▪ 10% off *Chassis & Enclosures*
▪ 10% off *Stomp Switches*
▪ 10% off *Guitar & Bass Bridges*
▪ 10% off *Fret Wire*
▪ 10% off *Guitar & Bass Tuners*
▪ 10% off *Jacks & Plugs*
▪ 10% off remaining *WGS Speakers*
▪ Does not apply to special orders or clearance items.
▪ Discounts apply automatically when valid items are added to your cart.

*FINAL CLEARANCE*
▪ Up to *85% off* remaining *Hipshot products*
▪ Many new items added to our *CLEARANCE section*. 30%-50% off!

*PLUS, TONS OF NEW BRIDGES ADDED:*
Click Here For All The Details


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone in the Nepean area looking for semi-casual part-time work? Go to this link and apply today!
Career Opportunities - Next Gen Musical Ltd.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone looking for Mesa Style Grill Cloth? Now we have some.
Grill Cloth - Mesa Style Black Small Cane Weave (32" Wide)


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Closed December 22nd to January 1st*
Regular hours resume January 2nd. Please note that all orders are processed in the order they are received. When we return on January 2nd, it generally takes us 4-6 business days to catch up to the regular guarantees outlined in our shipping pollicy. Please note that upgrading to Xpresspost does not make us process your order faster. It only reduces time in transit after it has left the warehouse.

*Canada Post Shipping Delays?*
Nope! Finally, Canada Post is reporting things have returned to normal. Woohoo!

*No More Local Pickup?*
Beginning January 2nd, 2018, we will no longer have guaranteed open access warehouse hours. Local pickups for existing orders will be available by appointment only, during our customer service hours Monday to Friday 8am-4pm. If you stop by the warehouse without making an appointment, you may find the warehouse doors closed and locked with no one inside to assist you.

As usual, after you place an order you will be notified when your order is "Ready For Pickup." Please contact us with the time you plan on arriving to pick up your order. We will make sure a staff member will be here to assist you.

*Have a wonderful holiday. See you in the new year!*


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*10% Off Almost Everything!* 
* In-stock products only. Does not apply to clearance items or special orders.
* Does not apply to Tolex/Tweed or Eminence speakers.

*CLEARANCE items up to 85% off!*

*Have a wonderful holiday. See you in the new year!*


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*New Additions To Kick Off 2019*
*Next Gen - 2-point Strat Style Tremolos with Stainless Steel Saddles*
 
With a hardened steel plate, heavy steel block, and stainless steel saddles, this is a massive upgrade that you will hear and feel. Options for both US and Import spacing/mounting and a big comfortable tremolo arm with adjustable tension. Simply the best trem you can buy for a fraction of the cost of the "branded" equivalent. Available in chrome and black.


*Next Gen - K-Style 6L Tuner Sets*

That legendary look we all know and love. This version comes with bean buttons and a 14:1 gear ratio. The perfect upgrade to the stock OEM tuners found on 6-inline headstocks. Available with a chrome or black finish in both bass and treble side configuration.

*More New Additions*
  
4BB3C1B Reverb Tank for Fender® Blues Deluxe (original version), Blues Deville (original version), London Reverb, Studio Lead, Harvard Reverb II, Showman 115 (80’s version), Rivera™ Rake, Jake Studio Combo, and Fandango models, Laney™ VC30, Crate™ V-32 Palomino.

  
Next Gen 6-hole Strat Trem with Bent Steel Saddles (US & Import spacing/mounting)

*Join Our Growing Facebook Community*
*DIY Musicians Canada*
▪ Help each other out with tech advice on projects. Ask, answer, and grow together.
▪ Share about "Events" that may interest the group like swap meets, trade shows, clinics, and concerts.
▪ Help other members find Canadian-based dealers and services by sharing about the people and businesses you recommend.
▪ Show off your projects by sharing photos, audio, and videos of your work.
▪ Promote your Canadian-based gear-related business


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey guys, couldn’t find this on your site. Looking for chrome or nickel plated pickup covers for a Seymour Duncan JB and a ‘59. They’re 50mm spacing as far as I can tell. The covers would need to fit inside the pickup rings. Here’s the body. Thanks!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Guitar & Bass Parts > Pickup Covers & Mounting Rings

Humbucking Pickup Cover - 50mm Chrome


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Guitar & Bass Parts > Pickup Covers & Mounting Rings
> 
> Humbucking Pickup Cover - 50mm Chrome


You guys are just awesome. That's it. I'll order them later. Thanks!!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> You guys are just awesome. That's it. I'll order them later. Thanks!!


Awesome! Just be sure to double check the measurements against your needs to be certain it will work for you.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Awesome! Just be sure to double check the measurements against your needs to be certain it will work for you.


I did, it’s pretty much exactly what I believe will work.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Awesome! Just be sure to double check the measurements against your needs to be certain it will work for you.


All installed. They fit like a glove. Can't stop the pickups from tilting forward a bit. Oh, well, that doesn't bother me in the least. Thanks for the quick shipment, got them today.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> All installed. They fit like a glove. Can't stop the pickups from tilting forward a bit. Oh, well, that doesn't bother me in the least. Thanks for the quick shipment, got them today.
> 
> View attachment 241264


Damn. That is looking nice!!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*WGS Speakers On Clearance*

10% off all remaining WGS speakers
New pricing is automatic. You will not see a discount in your cart, just the final discounted price. 

*Website Improvements*
*Two Awesome New Features To Improve Your Shopping Experience*

Persistent Cart - Your cart is now linked to your customer account. As long as you are logged in (on any device), your cart will be saved for up to 30 days.
Address Auto-Complete - Prevent addressing errors and speed up the checkout process!

*More new products to better serve you!*

Telecaster Bridge with Humbucker Cutout (Chrome or Black)
Premium Stainless Steel Block Saddles (10.5mm & 10.8mm spacing)
The ULTIMATE transformers for your Marshall-style builds (Hammond 290GZ & 290HZ)
And more. Click here for all the details!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Keep up the great work, I can say I knew you before you were famous around the world


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

...oh and, we now stock our usual 1590-series Hammond enclosures in black:

 
Pedal Enclosures - Canada


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I ordered a speaker from NextGen a couple weeks ago. I went to install it the other day, brand new, and it was not working. I called NextGen to let them know what was going on. No questions asked, there was a replacement speaker at my door the next day. Wonderful customer service from NextGen!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Spring Sale*
*April 19 - 25*
*10% off almost everything!* 
* In-stock products only. Does not apply to clearance items or special orders. 
* Does not apply to Tolex/Tweed or Eminence speakers.
*CLEARANCE items up to 90% off!*

*New from Next Gen Parts*
  
Modern-style Telecaster Bridge (Now available in Gold)

  
Standard Tuners With Bean Buttons (Chrome or Black)

  
Locking Tuners With Bean Buttons (Chrome or Black)


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Other New Additions*
  
- All genuine Hammond enclosures now available in black.
- Now carrying genuine Hammond 1590BX/1032L in Plain or Black.

  
10W, 15W, and 25W wirewound resistors in 4 ohms.

  
Tolex - Levant/Bronco Red

  
Tolex - Levant/Bronco Orange

  
Fender Style Truss Rods

*What's Up With The Truss Rod Selection?*
*The Bad News*
Due to an unexpected manufacturing issue, our next batch of truss rods won't arrive until late May.

*The Good News*
We are expanding our truss rod selection to include 360mm, 400mm, 460mm, and 610mm dual action truss rods both with standard nuts and spoke wheels.

Have an awesome long weekend!


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I highly recommend NextGen! I have placed several orders with Jonathon, and he is great to deal with. I recently placed a small order with him to complete a build and he made sure I received my parts quickly.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Placed an order on Sunday. Hopefully it will arrive this week.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BxA3r5XHyuv/


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Got my order. Happy day. Will attempt to finish my tele project with the parts!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2019)

jbealsmusic said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxA3r5XHyuv/


@greco will love ya!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxA3r5XHyuv/


Congratulations! 

My thanks to you and admiration for going the extra mile to improve this design/product. 
Will you be updating this thread when the switches are actually in stock?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

laristotle said:


> @greco will love ya!


Lol. Those switches have been the bane for many of us.



greco said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> My thanks to you and admiration for going the extra mile to improve this design/product.


Not much innovation required really. Just a change in the angle and tension of the leafs. It could be done DIY on most typical switches, but you risk ruining the switch if you do it wrong. I figured we'd just sell them with the modifications done from the start. No chances for error and a better working/feeling switch right out of the box.



> Will you be updating this thread when the switches are actually in stock?


Indeed!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

They're ready to go:
Pickup Selectors - Canada

Any of the standard switches that aren't on clearance will be our calibrated switches.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> @greco will love ya!


I ordered one of these switches along with some other bits and pieces for myself and @GTmaker and @Fox Rox .

@jbealsmusic Thanks for taking the time to talk to me. Always enjoyable and educational. 

Hopefully someone in the R&D Department at Switchcraft is following this thread...LOL


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BxaCykSnsCM/


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*New Additions For May 2019*
   
- Pickup Covers for 6-string 49.2mm Spacing (Chrome, Black, and Gold)
- Pickup Covers for 7-string 61.2mm Spacing (Chrome, Black, and Gold)
- O-Ring Knobs for 18-Spline (Chrome, Black, and Gold)
- Stop Tailpieces for Tunematic Bridges

  
- Celluloid Binding (Tortoise, Green Abalone, and Pearloid)
- Carbon Fiber Neck Rods (multiple sizes and shapes available)
- 3-Way Pickup Selector Switches (Specially calibrated for stiff/controlled switching)
- Fender Style Vintage Knobs (Multiple Colours)

 
- Reverb Tanks for Marshall DSL / TSL amps
- Hookup Wire (now available in bulk 50' rolls)
- Footswitch SPST Soft On-(Off) Momentary

  
- Single & Dual Colour LED Rings for Pedals

  
- Eminence Legend EM12N - All the power and tone of the renowned EVM12L packed in a light weight speaker. What's not to love?


*Updates To Common Questions*

*Where Are The Truss Rods?*
The worst has happened. Production was delayed by a few weeks. Our sincere apologies for the delays. We should finally be receiving them in early June. At least when we finally get them, we won't have the same stock issues that have plagued us in the past.

*Where Is The Cloth Covered (Pushback) Wire?*
Our usual supplier (All Parts) has had a shortage lasting over 4 months. That is the longest stretch yet and the last straw for us, seeing as these shortages happen all too often. We are now having it manufactured directly for us, which is great news for our customers in terms of price savings and a more reliable supply. We will receive our first run by the end of June. At that time, it will still be sold by the foot, but we will also offer bulk 100' rolls of each type.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey there, you're out of Orange Drop 0.047uF caps. Will you be getting any more in soon and if not, do you have a recommended replacement? It's for a tone pot in a guitar. Thanks guys!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Hey there, you're out of Orange Drop 0.047uF caps. Will you be getting any more in soon and if not, do you have a recommended replacement? It's for a tone pot in a guitar. Thanks guys!


We should be receiving more in about 1-2 weeks.

For my money, a $0.50 cap is as good as a $5.00 cap for low voltage passive circuits (like tone pots.) I've tried many times to hear and objectively measure any differences (given the same capacitance and dielectric), but I have yet to succeed. For higher voltages, like amps and maybe even some pedals, there is a much more clear difference.

If you can hear a difference between caps, it might be worth trying a SoZo cap (just got them in):
SoZo Capacitor - NexGen Yellow Mustard Vintage, Axial, 500V (choose value)


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks, order placed for those and some other items.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

jbealsmusic said:


> it might be worth trying a SoZo cap


For that Page Mod?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

laristotle said:


> For that Page Mod?


A stairway to the heaven of tone perhaps?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> A stairway to the heaven of tone perhaps?


Getting close to "groaner" territory here.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Yup @greco 

Btw, those SwitchCraft plugs are amazing quality. The solder just flows so nicely and they're made so much better than any generic crap I've tried in the past. Thanks to NextGen for their great customer service again.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

greco said:


> Getting close to "groaner" territory here.


I live in groaner territory. Need to practice my bad Dad jokes before the kids are grown up.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> I live in groaner territory. Need to practice my bad Dad jokes before the kids are grown up.


no need to stop when the kids grow up. They appreciate bad jokes no matter how old they are.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey NextGen, quick suggestion...can you modify your website so we can choose to show all products in a category instead of having to click through pages? Not sure if that would place too much of a load on your webservers. Cheers


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Hey NextGen, quick suggestion...can you modify your website so we can choose to show all products in a category instead of having to click through pages? Not sure if that would place too much of a load on your webservers. Cheers


Yeah, the bigger our catalog becomes, the more difficult it is to sort things in a way that makes it easy for our customers. We are working on several very large updates to our website. I don't believe "show all products" is a planned feature, but the ability to filter the results is definitely being added.

For some examples, you'll be able to filter speakers by brand, size, impedance, wattage, and magnet type. Capacitors can be filtered by dielectric, lead type (axial vs radial), and brand. Metal parts can be filtered by finish, etc. That feature will make it much easier for our customers to find what they're looking for without having to go through several pages of products. Especially for our disastrously bad categories like knobs, pots, and transformers.

Long story short, our entire platform needs to change, and we need to rebuild our entire catalog from the ground up. It is time very consuming, and we don't have a ton of free time to work on it. Unless we shut down for a week just to work on the update, it isn't likely to be completed until closer to the end of this year.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Yeah, the bigger our catalog becomes, the more difficult it is to sort things in a way that makes it easy for our customers. We are working on several very large updates to our website. I don't believe "show all products" is a planned feature, but the ability to filter the results is definitely being added.
> 
> For some examples, you'll be able to filter speakers by brand, size, impedance, wattage, and magnet type. Capacitors can be filtered by dielectric, lead type (axial vs radial), and brand. Metal parts can be filtered by finish, etc. That feature will make it much easier for our customers to find what they're looking for without having to go through several pages of products. Especially for our disastrously bad categories like knobs, pots, and transformers.
> 
> Long story short, our entire platform needs to change, and we need to rebuild our entire catalog from the ground up. It is time very consuming, and we don't have a ton of free time to work on it. Unless we shut down for a week just to work on the update, it isn't likely to be completed until closer to the end of this year.


Thanks for the update, there's no rush, the site's pretty good as is.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Black cherry neck - 2 piece
Thick D profile based off an old silvertone.
Truss rod and soon to be installed frets from next gen

Nathan


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

nnieman said:


> View attachment 258958
> View attachment 258956
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Is this for the freshly painted black tele body?


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

jbealsmusic said:


> Very nice! Is this for the freshly painted black tele body?


No sir
The black one gets neck number 2 - reclaimed maple from a 80 year piano.
The back profile isn’t carved yet.

Nathan


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Thanks for the update, there's no rush, the site's pretty good as is.


No rush... Just doing our duty for our customers. 

Clearly I spoke to soon regarding the ETA, since product filtering is NOW LIVE. When you come across a category with multiple pages of products, filter away to narrow down the list to stuff closer to what you're looking for.

If you come across a section where the filtering seems "off", or inconsistent in some way, let us know. We've done extensive testing, but there's always the chance we missed something.

Rock on!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*The Celebration Starts Early!*
*June 28 - July 4*
*10% off almost everything!*
* In-stock products only. Does not apply to clearance items or special orders.
* Does not apply to Tolex/Tweed or Eminence speakers.

*NEW PRODUCTS*
- Truss rods, extra small fret wire, gold tuners, and sealed box pickup selectors
- Mallory 150-series caps, SoZo caps, and heat shrink tubing
- Celestion NEO Copperback, and Celestion Ruby AlNiCo

*WEBSITE IMPROVEMENTS*
- *Product Filtering* has been added to all categories so you can find what you need with ease, without sifting through multiple pages of products.
- *Persistent Carts* (saved customer carts) are linked to your customer account, so you can now create an account on one device, then finalize your order on another.
- *Google Pay* has been added as a payment option.
- *Secured Credit Card Storage* is now available at checkout. If you want, you can save your credit card to your customer account, making future orders a breeze. You only need to remember your CVV security code at checkout.

*PLUS, WIN THIS PEDALBOARD! OVER $400 VALUE!*





See our Facebook, Instagram, or YouTube (video description) for details on how to enter.

Have a great Canada Day weekend!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*July Update*
*It's A Hot Summer!*
We've been using this summer as a platform for several major upgrades to our warehouse efficiency, website usability, and of course to continue to add to our inventory. Below are some of the highlights:

*LEDs & Bezels*

- 5mm Ultra Bright LEDs
- Chrome Bezels for 5mm LEDs
- Plastic Press-fit Bezels for 5mm LEDs

*Jacks & Wiring*

- S2 & S4 Cliff Jacks
- Next Gen Barrel & Endpin Jacks
- Next Gen Electrosockets
- Cloth Covered Wire (by foot, or bulk spooled)
- CTS 250K Long Shaft Pots
*
Other Goodies*

- Footswitch Toppers
- 291-series PTs are BACK!
- Gold Bass Tuners


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> *
> Other Goodies*
> 
> - Footswitch Toppers
> ...


Nice, I like your footswitch toppers!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

The long awaited F12-X200 is FINALLY here!

Celestion F12-X200 - 200W 8ohm


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> The long awaited F12-X200 is FINALLY here!
> 
> Celestion F12-X200 - 200W 8ohm


200W? is that a bass speaker?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> 200W? is that a bass speaker?


They market it as an FRFR guitar speaker made for digital modelers and other "direct" rigs that use speaker emulation (or IRs). In actuality, it's a full-range coaxial driver with a built-in crossover. It would make a great PA/monitor speaker as well. It could be used with bass, though probably only at practice volumes or for self-monitoring on stage. Not the kind of power handling (or extended low frequency response) needed for bass at rehearsal/gigging volumes.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> They market it as an FRFR guitar speaker made for digital modelers and other "direct" rigs that use speaker emulation (or IRs). In actuality, it's a full-range coaxial driver with a built-in crossover. It would make a great PA/monitor speaker as well.


That's cool. Sounds like a good option if someone wanted to convert a guitar cab to FRFR or build a new cabinet entirely.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Massive website facelift for a better/easier browsing experience. Many more updates to come. Also, pickguard blanks!
Pickguard Material - Canada

 
 
 
 
 
...and more...


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Get The Deals While They're HOT!*
*August 22-27, 2019*

*10% off most Next Gen Parts* (bridges, tuners, hardware, pickguard blanks, jacks, knobs, switches, and more)
*10% off all fret wire*
*Remaining WGS Inventory Further Reduced* - Bonus 10% off during the sale!
In-stock products only. Does not apply to clearance items or special orders.
*Check out our clearance section* for massive discounts. Updated weekly.
*New Products Added In August*
- Tweed guitar straps
- Pickguard blanks
- "Duality" bass bridges
- Cliff S2 & S4 jacks in 6-lug/stereo
- Celestion F12-X200
- Generic 12A jacks

*All New Website*
The majority of this summer has been spent rebuilding our product catalog from the ground up, re-vamping our shipping system, and re-designing our entire site to make it much more responsive and intuitive to use. More updates to the site and to our catalog will continue to roll out over the next few months.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*THIS WEEKEND ONLY!*
*September 27-29, 2019*
*INTRODUCTORY SALE

10% off Diodes (LEDs, etc.) (1N34A, 1N4001, 1N4002, 1N4148, 1N60P, 1N914, BAT41, plus 3mm & 5mm LEDs.)
10% off ICs & Transistors (2N5088, 2N5458, BC108, BC549, BS170, TL022, TL061, TL071, TL072, NE555 Timer, NE556N Timer, PT2399 Echo, plus 8 & 16 pin sockets.)
*Click here to check out our clearance section for massive discounts. Updated weekly.

PLUS! 30% off BULK 100' rolls of guitar cable:
 

Other New Products_ (but not on sale)_

 Alpha Mini - Right Angle PCB Pots
Standoffs (for amps) - M-M & M-F in both 1/2" & 3/4"
Generic & Marshall style fuse holders


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

For extending the length of the wires on 4-conductor pickups, this the correct wire to order?
Braided Shield Wire - By Foot

For coil splitting two humbuckers, this the correct pot? I'll measure shaft length later.
CTS - A500K Push-Pull Split Shaft Pot

Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> For extending the length of the wires on 4-conductor pickups, this the correct wire to order?
> Braided Shield Wire - By Foot


You might want to consider this product...
Pickup Wire - 4-Conductor Shielded - By Foot


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> You might want to consider this product...
> Pickup Wire - 4-Conductor Shielded - By Foot


Right on, that's a much better idea. Thanks mate.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> For extending the length of the wires on 4-conductor pickups, this the correct wire to order?
> Braided Shield Wire - By Foot


I would just get 4 conductor wire and bridge each of the wires.
Pickup Wire - 4-Conductor Shielded - By Foot



> For coil splitting two humbuckers, this the correct pot? I'll measure shaft length later.
> CTS - A500K Push-Pull Split Shaft Pot


Yup!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

greco said:


> You might want to consider this product...
> Pickup Wire - 4-Conductor Shielded - By Foot


Ha, beat me to it!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> For coil splitting two humbuckers, this the correct pot? I'll measure shaft length later.
> CTS - A500K Push-Pull Split Shaft Pot


This product review of that pot is good to know in advance...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Darn the pot is out of stock.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Ha, beat me to it!


Sorry...I wasn't paying attention to the fact that this is your business/dealer thread.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> Sorry...I wasn't paying attention to the fact that this is your business/dealer thread.


I don't think they'd object to excellent customer service you help deliver


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Darn the pot is out of stock.


We have long shaft in stock. More of the regular shaft should arrive in 1-2 weeks (assuming our supplier sends them).



greco said:


> Sorry...I wasn't paying attention to the fact that this is your business/dealer thread.





1SweetRide said:


> I don't think they'd object to excellent customer service you help deliver


We'll let it slide ... this time.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Question on the difference between log and linear pots. For my tone pot (when you get them back in stock), don't I want a linear pot? The logarithmic one reads that you only get 10% of the max value at the 50% mark. Don't I want it to be 50% at the halfway point?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Question on the difference between log and linear pots. For my tone pot (when you get them back in stock), don't I want a linear pot? The logarithmic one reads that you only get 10% of the max value at the 50% mark. Don't I want it to be 50% at the halfway point?


There are 3 main types of pot tapers most commonly used in guitars: Linear, Log, and Reverse Log.









1) Linear = A straight line progression from approximately 5% to 95% turn of the pot (not 0-100 like most people think; there's always a safety margin at either end of the sweep).

2) Logarithmic = A much more gradual progression by having more resistance in the first half of the sweep. You can get log pots in any sweep from 5% at half up to 45% at half. 10% is industry standard in our industry, so that's what you'll see most commonly. Many of the expensive/premium "custom taper" pots are just log pots set to 15%-30% at half.

3) Reverse Logarithmic = Same as Log, just reversed. So, 90% at half turn is most common. Used in left-handed guitars.

There are numerous other tapers (CT, W, S, etc.), but they are less common, so I figured I'd stick to the above...

Logarithmic pots are the most used in instruments with passive pickups. Volume and tone pots alike are most commonly log pots (with the standard 10% taper). That said, there are few "rules" when it comes to this stuff. Many people experiment with different tapers and resistances until they find what works best for them. Like most most things, it boils down to personal preference, mostly derived from years of tinkering.

So, the short answer to your question, "Don't I want a linear pot?" is, depends on what you're after. If you're replacing a pot and trying to keep it to original spec, you need to figure out what the original maker used. If you're upgrading your tone pot, it might be worth changing the taper if you are unhappy with the response of the pot have now (or had before).

Hope that helps and doesn't muddy the waters too much!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

No, this is quite helpful. Been doing some research and it seems the human ear “hears” in a logarithmic fashion, not in a linear fashion (which is what I thought). The common default approach seems to be Log for Vol and Linear for the Tone.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Re; Pots.
I'm looking to put a 'blend' pot in my PJ bass.
Is there a difference between 'blend' and 'dual gang'?
Or are they the same with different names?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Re; Pots.
> I'm looking to put a 'blend' pot in my PJ bass.
> Is there a difference between 'blend' and 'dual gang'?
> Or are they the same with different names?


There is a difference... A dual gang pot is any pot with 2 sets of lugs and 2 resistance tracks. Although they share the same shaft, they operate independently of each other as the pot is turned. There are a lot of available combinations of tapers, resistances, etc. It's as if you have two separate pots, but they share one shaft.

A "blend" pot is a particular type of dual gang pot. If you go with a blend pot for the PJ bass, you want a dual gang MN taper with a center detent. "Center detent", meaning, you'll feel a notch at a half turn so you know when you're in the center position.









We don't currently stock them, but can special order them. Contact us for details.

Personally, I haven't found P & J pickups blend particularly well. None of the blended areas sound good to me, except for the 3 that would be available on a pickup selector switch (one or the other, or both together). So, I'd go with a switch instead. Easier to change quickly on the fly too. Just my experience.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jbealsmusic said:


> I'd go with a switch instead


That was my other option as well.
The blend was so that I could kill the volume with one sweep.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

laristotle said:


> That was my other option as well.
> The blend was so that I could kill the volume with one sweep.


"Blend" pots replace selector switches. You use them to blend from one pickup to the other. It wouldn't kill the volume in any position. You'd still need a separate pot for volume (which would be a standard pot).

Typical PJ bass wiring is like this (alternatively, with a 3-way switch instead of a blend pot):


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jbealsmusic said:


> You'd still need a separate pot for volume


I should've elaborated. Yes, a master volume with the blend pot.
As the the diagram you posted shows.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Do you guys sell a 500K push-pull linear taper pot? Couldn’t find one on your site.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Do you guys sell a 500K push-pull linear taper pot? Couldn’t find one on your site.


We can special order them, but we don't currently stock them. No one has ever asked for one in linear.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> We can special order them, but we don't currently stock them. No one has ever asked for one in linear.


Well, I’m confused. Research says tone pots are best used linearly, yet I’ve no idea if the tone pots in my Fenders and whatnot are A or B type.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Well, I’m confused. Research says tone pots are best used linearly, yet I’ve no idea if the tone pots in my Fenders and whatnot are A or B type.


Switching to a linear tone pot is a popular mod, but most Fender-style guitars come stock with A/Log pots in all positions.

If you have a multimeter, you can easily check the pots you have:
1) Measure the outside lugs to get the full resistance of the pot. (Let's say 250K)
2) Turn the shaft to the half-way point (usually perpendicular to the edge where the lugs are), and measure the middle lug with the outside lug. If the result is roughly half of the full resistance (around 125K in this example), it is a B/linear pot. If the result is 10%-30% of the full resistance (25K-75K), you have an A/Log pot.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Switching to a linear tone pot is a popular mod, but most Fender-style guitars come stock with A/Log pots in all positions.
> 
> If you have a multimeter, you can easily check the pots you have:
> 1) Measure the outside lugs to get the full resistance of the pot. (Let's say 250K)
> 2) Turn the shaft to the half-way point (usually perpendicular to the edge where the lugs are), and measure the middle lug with either outside lug. If the result is roughly half of the full resistance (around 125K in this example), it is a B/linear pot. If the result is 10%-30% of the full resistance (25K-75K), you have an A/Log pot.


I'll do that and report back  Thanks!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Switching to a linear tone pot is a popular mod, but most Fender-style guitars come stock with A/Log pots in all positions.
> 
> If you have a multimeter, you can easily check the pots you have:
> 1) Measure the outside lugs to get the full resistance of the pot. (Let's say 250K)
> 2) Turn the shaft to the half-way point (usually perpendicular to the edge where the lugs are), and measure the middle lug with the outside lug. If the result is roughly half of the full resistance (around 125K in this example), it is a B/linear pot. If the result is 10%-30% of the full resistance (25K-75K), you have an A/Log pot.


Measured two guitar's tone pots. 500K pots give me about 480K midway. The pots registered around 560K outside lug to outside lug. Guess log (A) is what I'll go for. Thanks


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Measured two guitar's tone pots. 500K pots give me about 480K midway. The pots registered around 560K outside lug to outside lug. Guess log (A) is what I'll go for. Thanks


Yup!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*We Couldn't Do It Without You!*
*10% Off Storewide - October 11-17, 2019*
- In-stock products only, does not apply to clearance items or special orders.
- PRICE DROP on clearance items. Our clearance section is updated weekly, so be sure to check back often for killer deals.
- Next Gen Pro Instrument Cable: The NEW industry standard in Canada
- Celestion G10 Creamback: Everything guitar players love about Creamback speakers into a 10-inch format.
- Improved shipping rates
- More local service hours


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Website feature request. Someday, could you add the ability to view all items at once instead of having to go from page to page? Makes it easier to compare items. Thanks!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Website feature request. Someday, could you add the ability to view all items at once instead of having to go from page to page? Makes it easier to compare items. Thanks!


Not sure what you did, or how you did it. But you don't have to go page to page. There are QTY fields on each category page, you can use them and click add-to-cart on the required products without leaving the page.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

When viewing products. if the number of products is greater than 20, you have to scroll through the pages. There's no option to "view all". I've attached a screenshot to help make this clearer. Nothing to do with adding items to a cart.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> When viewing products. if the number of products is greater than 20, you have to scroll through the pages. There's no option to "view all". I've attached a screenshot to help make this clearer. Nothing to do with adding items to a cart.


I see what you mean. Sorry, totally misread your original post. Great idea. I will look into it.

In the meantime, you can narrow the results on the page quite a bit by using filters provided on the left of each category page.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> I see what you mean. Sorry, totally misread your original post. Great idea. I will look into it.
> 
> In the meantime, you can narrow the results on the page quite a bit by using filters provided on the left of each category page.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


I know, the new filters are awesome. Best in the business.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Oops, ordered the wrong tuners. They don't fit. I have a 6 in-line headstock and the centre to centre distance of the two outside holes is 129mm. Distance from centre of hole to centre of hole is 25mm. Would these fit?

Standard Tuners - Bean Chrome
or 
K-Style Tuners 6L - Bean Chrome (set)

Don't want tuners that have the little pins on the baseplate.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Oops, ordered the wrong tuners. They don't fit. I have a 6 in-line headstock and the centre to centre distance of the two outside holes is 129mm. Distance from centre of hole to centre of hole is 25mm. Would these fit?
> 
> Standard Tuners - Bean Chrome
> or
> ...


Can you send a pic of the tuners you have? I'll be able to make a better recommendation then.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Can you send a pic of the tuners you have? I'll be able to make a better recommendation then.


These are the ones I bought from you. The screw holes on both sides is what's causing them not to fit. K-Style Tuners - Bean Chrome
Cheers


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> These are the ones I bought from you. The screw holes on both sides is what's causing them not to fit. K-Style Tuners - Bean Chrome
> Cheers


What guitar are you trying to put them on?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> What guitar are you trying to put them on?


It's an old Framus. Here's a pic.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> It's an old Framus. Here's a pic.
> View attachment 275196


I see... Too tight for most K-style 6-inline tuners. The only thing we have that would fit would be ones in the modern housing:
Standard Tuners - Bean Chrome

Locking version also available:
Locking Tuners - Bean Chrome

Un-related, but push-pulls are back in stock:
CTS - A500K Push-Pull Split Shaft Pot


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

That's what I figured. I'm ok with those. Already picked up an order today and the pot was in it  Two more questions dear incredibly helpful vendor....
1) How do I exchange the tuners I picked up today for the tuners I'm about to order from you?
2) What do I do with the tab on the pot?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> That's what I figured. I'm ok with those. Already picked up an order today and the pot was in it  Two more questions dear incredibly helpful vendor....
> 1) How do I exchange the tuners I picked up today for the tuners I'm about to order from you?


Just looked up your order. I see the issue... You bought these 3+3 style tuners meant for Les Pauls, etc.
K-Style Tuners - Bean Chrome

Just come back to the warehouse 9am-4pm Mon-Fri, and I will take care of the swap or refund. Looking at the picture of that headstock, I'm not sure any of our tuners will fit without reaming out the holes. Bring your guitar in and we can size up some different tuners for you to see what will work best for you. If nothing works, we'll take back the ones you bought.



> 2) What do I do with the tab on the pot?
> View attachment 275198


All Alpha pots come with that little tab. It will bend/snap off with a pair of pliers.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

You guys are the absolute best. So lucky to have your shop here in Ottawa!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone in the Nepean (west Ottawa) area looking for work?
Career Opportunities - Next Gen Musical Ltd.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wiring the push pull I got from you folks. It's this one here: Alpha - A500K Push-Pull Split Shaft Pot
From the diagram below, I can't tell which way the pot is oriented. Is it shown with the lugs up and the shaft pointing away from me like this?









Here's the wiring diagram from Seymour Duncan for a 3-way, dual HB config with coil splits.









Why does every site seem to have a different way of wiring for this configuration? I'm going to go with the SD one though.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Wiring the push pull I got from you folks. It's this one here: Alpha - A500K Push-Pull Split Shaft Pot
> From the diagram below, I can't tell which way the pot is oriented. Is it shown with the lugs up and the shaft pointing away from me like this?
> 
> View attachment 275342


Yes. Think of it like a slide switch on the inside. The switch lugs closest to the body of the pot will be active in the "up/pulled" position. The middle lugs are the common. The bottom lugs, furthest from the body of the pot, will be active in the "down/pushed-in" position.



> Here's the wiring diagram from Seymour Duncan for a 3-way, dual HB config with coil splits.
> View attachment 275344


If you follow that drawing, you would split the coils in the "up/pulled" position.

Wiring diagrams for Push-Pull pots can vary depending on who is drawing them. Most frequently, the DPDT/switch part of the pot will be oriented with the lugs closest to the pot's body being the "up/pulled" position, regardless how the body/lugs of the pot are being depicted in the drawing.

Hope that helps!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Yes. Think of it like a slide switch on the inside. The switch lugs closest to the body of the pot will be active in the "up/pulled" position. The middle lugs are the common. The bottom lugs, furthest from the body of the pot, will be active in the "down/pushed-in" position.
> 
> If you follow that drawing, you would split the coils in the "up/pulled" position.
> 
> ...


It does. Thanks!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

All your parts worked great. For some reason though, the old 3-way switch was reversed. I tried just flipping it around but one wire was too short. Spent another 20 min pulling things apart to lengthen it.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Coming Soon - SquarePlug SP500*









The PERFECT plug for use in tight spaces. 20% smaller than a Switchcraft #228.

NEW & READY TO SHIP
 
*Celestion G10 Creamback*
Everything guitar players love about Creamback speakers in a 10-inch format. Hand-built in the UK!

* 
Mini Rocker Switches (Plain Black & Red Illuminated)*

* 
Mini Guitar Cable*
Thicker conductor, lower capacitance, and lower resistance than the equivalent competitor's cable. If we're going to get SquarePlugs, we need to have a cable perfectly suited for them. This is it!

*More Pedal Components - TL074, TL062, NJM4558, NE5532*


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The SquarePlug(s) and mini cabling will be excellent for pedal boards!

20 gauge centre conductor is so nice to work with.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

greco said:


> The SquarePlug(s) and mini cabling will be excellent for pedal boards!
> 
> 20 gauge centre conductor is so nice to work with.
> View attachment 278776


Indeed! We got the SquarePlugs in today. Our mini cable is a perfect fit! Very tight and secure.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Indeed! We got the SquarePlugs in today. Our mini cable is a perfect fit! Very tight and secure.


Solder tabs and cover feature. Nice!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just received a bag full of Schaller strap knobs.

This will save me beaucoups $.

Until I found out NextGen sold the knobs withOUT the strap portions, I had to buy the complete set for every guitar.

I have a bag FULL of un-needed strap portions.

The last set I bought was more than $40.

For less than that I received enough knobs from NextGen to do 8 guitars.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome! I do the same thing. I generally use one or two straps for all of my guitars, and don't want to be forced to buy full sets for every guitar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> Awesome! I do the same thing. I generally use one or two straps for all of my guitars, and don't want to be forced to buy full sets for every guitar.


Exactly.

I have at least six sets of strap portions in a bag I’ll likely never use.

Plus I have at least six straps already with Schaller locks.

All I needed were the knobs.

Arigato!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

greco said:


> Solder tabs and cover feature. Nice!!


The quality of these SquarePlugs is much better than I was expecting... Some quick observations after building a few cables with them:
- Good quality material. Solder flows easily and bonds quickly to the lugs.
- The flat/smooth channel for strain relief is perfectly snug (with the right sized cable). It's very reassuring to know there is equal pressure being applied around the entire cable, rather than it being pinched in a couple of spots. At first, I thought the lack of "ribs" would be a negative, but I would call it an improvement.
- When I saw the black insulator, I thought it was plastic like what is typically used on lower quality plugs. Higher quality plugs generally use nylon. I asked the manufacturer, and they informed me it's a high grade poly-carbonate. Much more durable and heat resistant than plastic or nylon.
- Most importantly, they use philips head screws. Yes, you read that correctly. No more slotted screws to slip out of and strip while assembling your plug! Fantastic!! 

Consider me converted! These aren't just the smallest pancake plugs on the market today, but they could very well be the best damned pancake plug I've ever used, period. And y'all know how much of an SC lover I am.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just noticed this on your website. Custom lengths made to order. 
Excellent!

Guitar & Speaker Cable - Canada


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Any word on when you'll have 100K metal film resistors back in stock?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> Any word on when you'll have 100K metal film resistors back in stock?


Mid-December... Our resistor and capacitor stock has taken quite a hit recently. We barely used to sell anything but the typical "guitar" values, so we never stocked much. Since we added more pedal parts to our selection (diodes, transistors, etc.), they've been flying off out the door. Good problem to have, but it will take a little time to quantify the new level of demand and keep on top of it.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

greco said:


> I just noticed this on your website. Custom lengths made to order.
> Excellent!
> 
> Guitar & Speaker Cable - Canada
> View attachment 281316


Adding a 4" option soon (package of 3x 4" cables).

Also incoming (hopefully this week), 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" heatshrink.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Also incoming (hopefully this week), 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" heatshrink.


Excellent idea. 
I'm assuming these are the inside diameters of the tubing BEFORE SHRINKING.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

greco said:


> Excellent idea.
> I'm assuming these are the inside diameters of the tubing BEFORE SHRINKING.


Yes. Just a hair larger actually. 1/2" probably has a diameter of 33/64" or something like that. Then they shrink at a 2:1 ratio. 1/2" will shrink down to 1/4" when heated, etc.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Yes. Just a hair larger actually. 1/2" probably has a diameter of 33/64" or something like that. Then they shrink at a 2:1 ratio. 1/2" will shrink down to 1/4" when heated, etc.


Thanks for clarifying. I hate assuming anything.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> Mid-December... Our resistor and capacitor stock has taken quite a hit recently. We barely used to sell anything but the typical "guitar" values, so we never stocked much. Since we added more pedal parts to our selection (diodes, transistors, etc.), they've been flying off out the door. Good problem to have, but it will take a little time to quantify the new level of demand and keep on top of it.


Any word on Black Friday deals?


Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> Any word on Black Friday deals?


They will be announced this week.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Just placed (and received) my first order from NextGen for grill cloth and piping. Gooooood quality stuff. And fast shipping. Thanks @jbealsmusic


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> They will be announced this week.


And?...

Waiting.....


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Milkman said:


> And?...
> 
> Waiting.....


They will be announced and go live Thursday night, and will run through to Monday.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

* *
*OUR BEST DEALS OF THE YEAR!*

*10% Off Storewide*
*20% Off Raw Cable, Wire, and Heatshrink*
*30% Off Guitar Straps*
In-stock products only. Does not apply to clearance items or special orders.
*PRICE DROP on clearance items.* New items added to CLEARANCE. Our clearance section is updated weekly, so be sure to check back often for killer deals.
*PRODUCT FEATURE: SquarePlug SP500*





*Other Awesome New Additions To Our Catalog*

SquarePlug SP500 - The smallest 1/4" pancake style soldered plug on the market today.

Mini Guitar Cable - At 5mm diameter, it is the perfect fit with the new SquarePlugs.

Switchcraft #380 - Short/Stubby plugs, better for pedalboards and switchers.

Next Gen N-Style Plugs - All the benefits of the advanced chuck/strain-relief without an excessive price tag.

Heat Shrink Tubing - Now available in 1/8", 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" varieties to cover all of your wiring needs!

2-Conductor Shielded Cable - For XLR & TRS.

XLR Connectors - Male & Female, available in Nickel and Black
Have an awesome weekend!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Enjoyed the "Square Plugs" video. 

Well done...fun and thorough!


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

jbealsmusic said:


> In-stock products only. Does not apply to clearance items or special orders


If your site says “Ships in 1-2 business days” is that considered “In-stock” for the purposes of the sale?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

troyhead said:


> If your site says “Ships in 1-2 business days” is that considered “In-stock” for the purposes of the sale?


Yes.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

When do you expect to have more white elephant tolex in stock?

Says 2 yards in stock, I need 4 (continuous).


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> When do you expect to have more white elephant tolex in stock?
> 
> Says 2 yards in stock, I need 4 (continuous).


Hopefully will be here in the next month.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Did I see somewhere you had some vintage style RCA plugs in?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> When do you expect to have more white elephant tolex in stock?
> 
> Says 2 yards in stock, I need 4 (continuous).


It is back:
Tolex - Elephant/Jungle Bark White - By Yard (54" Wide)



cboutilier said:


> Did I see somewhere you had some vintage style RCA plugs in?


Indeed! Lots of other new products added as well.
Categories - Page 1 - Next Gen Musical Ltd.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Jonathan, when the next shipment of Generic 125B’s coming in? @jbealsmusic


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> Hey Jonathan, when the next shipment of Generic 125B’s coming in? @jbealsmusic


Good news from China, production facilities were back in full swing by at the beginning of March so we placed some very large orders to re-stock, beef up our base inventory, and add several new pedal-related products. However, the bad news is that they are so backed up we probably won't receive it until April. 

Shoot us an email and I can let you know when they arrive. If you can't wait, email us anyways and I'll throw you a discount on the Hammond version.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Redoing my pedalboard with square plugs is definitely essential. This is crazy!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

jbealsmusic said:


> Thank you for your understanding. Stay smart, stay strong, and stay safe!


and you too ....


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry for the lack of updates here. We are one of the lucky ones that got to stay OPEN. Just forgot to update this thread in the mess that was last week. Sorry!

We continue to process and ship orders as usual. A couple of caveats:
- The speaker distributor is shut down, so ETAs on speakers are currently 2-3 weeks.
- Some of the manufacturers and suppliers we deal with are shut down due to COVID-19, so we may run into some stock issues over the next month.

Other than, it's all good!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

...oh. And we are just waiting on the PCBs to arrive for these. Once they are here, we can finally start getting them out to customers:
Pedal Kit - DB-1 Distortion / Boost Kit

Trying to get audio/video demos filmed, but being short staffed our priority is getting orders out the door right now. Demos will come...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi, wondering if you have a 5-way switch that will fit in the cavity of an Ibanez S series? The current switch is 2.4cm tall and the lugs are on the side. I probably have about 3cm before the backplate. I have other stuff to order but I know what I need there. Thanks


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Hi, wondering if you have a 5-way switch that will fit in the cavity of an Ibanez S series? The current switch is 2.4cm tall and the lugs are on the side. I probably have about 3cm before the backplate. I have other stuff to order but I know what I need there. Thanks


I'd measure for you and let you know, but we are completely out of 5-way switches. Our supplier shut down for a while due to COVID-19. They've since re-opened but have little stock and are heavily delayed.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> I'd measure for you and let you know, but we are completely out of 5-way switches. Our supplier shut down for a while due to COVID-19. They've since re-opened but have little stock and are heavily delayed.


Ok, thanks anyway.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello sir! I 'm wondering if you have a (B) 1K linear split shaft potentiometer? Thanks. Jim.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jimsz said:


> Hello *sir!*


Now you have really done it! We will never hear the end of this and it will be the new expected standard! (j/k)


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

greco said:


> Now you have really done it! We will never hear the end of this and it will be the new expected standard! (j/k)


Damn that drill sergeant!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

jimsz said:


> Hello sir! I 'm wondering if you have a (B) 1K linear split shaft potentiometer? Thanks. Jim.


Currently only in mini format:
Alpha MINI - Split Shaft Potentiometer (solder)

For future reference, it is always better to contact the business directly for product related inquiries. I'm not always on here and may not see your post for several days. If you message us directly, I'll respond much more quickly (usually same day, often within minutes).


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

jbealsmusic said:


> Currently only in mini format:
> Alpha MINI - Split Shaft Potentiometer (solder)
> 
> For future reference, it is always better to contact the business directly for product related inquiries. I'm not always on here and may not see your post for several days. If you message us directly, I'll respond much more quickly (usually same day, often within minutes).


Thanks, I'll make sure to do that next time. I got what I was looking for.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> ...oh. And we are just waiting on the PCBs to arrive for these. Once they are here, we can finally start getting them out to customers:
> Pedal Kit - DB-1 Distortion / Boost Kit
> 
> Trying to get audio/video demos filmed, but being short staffed our priority is getting orders out the door right now. Demos will come...


I just read through the pdf instruction manual.

What the hell are you trying to do? Where do you get off providing clear instructions in understandable English?

Do you realize how much hate mail you may get from Amazon sellers?

Seriously though, looks like a great set of instructions, including basic soldering tips. I think I can actually follow them.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I just read through the pdf instruction manual.
> 
> What the hell are you trying to do? Where do you get off providing clear instructions in understandable English?
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you very much for the kind words. I worked very hard on those instructions so it's nice to know it was worth the effort.

Will continue to add to the instructions via a modding section as customers submit cool modding ideas. @mhammer already modded it into a RAT-esque style of distortion.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> Wow! Thank you very much for the kind words. I worked very hard on those instructions so it's nice to know it was worth the effort.
> 
> Will continue to add to the instructions via a modding section as customers submit cool modding ideas. @mhammer already modded it into a RAT-esque style of distortion.


I received the kits today and have already dropped the enclosures off with my daughter for painting.

A RAT like distortion would be one of my choices for sure. I'll definitely pick his brain on that one.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*Now carrying Schaller S-Locks in all available finishes!*
 

In 1981, Schaller developed and got the patent for a totally new category of product, which revolutionized the connection between guitar and strap. The strap lock.

In 2018, Schaller has done it again with the all new *S-Locks*.

S-Locks *are silent*, feature an elegant lock-wheel, unique one-piece hardened steel strap buttons, aesthetic design, and perfect handling. Schaller has heard all of the feedback they've collected for the past 40 years, and they are delivering the goods.

Sold as a pair/kit containing:

Buttons: Unique one-piece hardened steel button with self-tapping wood threads. Comes standard with "medium" threads, to fit almost universally. Alternate sizes are available sold separately for guitars requiring thicker or thinner strap button screws.
Locks: Extended thread length for holding straps up to 6mm thick, so they'll work with any strap you can throw at it.
Lock-Wheel: Tighten into place by hand. Further tighten as needed using a 2mm allen key or screw driver. Lock it into place by tightening the set screw.
Fully compatible with the classic Schaler style strap buttons for locking systems, so you don't need to replace all of your buttons if you don't want to!

Alternate button/thread sizes are available sold separately for guitars requiring thicker or thinner strap button screws. All finishes available in all sizes.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*IMPORTANT UPDATE: How COVID-19 Is Impacting Our Business*
*
Heavy Shipping Delays* - While we are processing and shipping orders with our usual speed of service, ALL carriers are heavily backlogged as a result of unprecedented shipping volumes. While most of our customers are only experiencing delays of a couple of business days, some are experiencing delays of up to 2 weeks. Faster shipping methods don't seem to help either. We cannot provide details on whether or not there will be shipping delays to your area, nor can we provide any further details regarding your shipment after we've sent it. Carriers no longer offer guaranteed delivery times and will not open support tickets for delayed packages unless the delay has been more than 10 business days.

Please understand that anything that occurs after we've shipped your order is beyond our control. Thank you for your understanding.

*Re-stocking Issues* - Combine the above which affects our receiving time for stock orders we've placed with the fact that many of our suppliers across the globe have been either shut down or are experiencing heavy delays as a result of a recent shut down. You see where we're going with this... We're running out of inventory, and getting more inventory in is getting increasingly difficult. If you notice we're low or out of stock on a specific product you need, contact us for an ETA.

*Local Pickup By Appointment Only* - We are not accepting walk-in business or payments in person of any kind. You can place your order online or over the phone. When you're notified that your order is ready for pickup, contact us to make an appointment to pick it up. Your order will be placed in the mailbox outside for your appointment time.

Thank you for your understanding.

Stay strong, stay smart, stay safe, and rock on!


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Yep. CP will take your $$$ for Xpresspost and tell you '2-3 Business Days here's your tracking number' but when the package doesn't arrive in time 'well unprecedented shipping can't guarantee ship times we just put that on the website and app after you shipped sorry'...

Sent from my LM-Q710.FGN using Tapatalk


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

gproud said:


> Yep. CP will take your $$$ for Xpresspost and tell you '2-3 Business Days here's your tracking number' but when the package doesn't arrive in time 'well unprecedented shipping can't guarantee ship times we just put that on the website and app after you shipped sorry'...


To be fair to CP, it's every carrier. Not just them.

We ordered thousands of shipping boxes last wednesday and paid for overnight express. 7 business days later, still hasn't arrived.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> To be fair to CP, it's every carrier. Not just them.
> 
> We ordered thousands of shipping boxes last wednesday and paid for overnight express. 7 business days later, still hasn't arrived.


Yes understood. I've only had to deal with CP. And there's definitely a large increase in CP and courier vehicles on my quiet little street. On the plus side my order from you is only going to be a day late (today)... 

Sent from my LM-Q710.FGN using Tapatalk


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*May 15 - 21 - Long Weekend Sale* 
▪ *5% off storewide* - In-stock and pre-order products only. Does not apply to clearance items or special orders.
▪ *PRICE DROP on clearance items* - Our clearance section is updated weekly, so be sure to check back often for killer deals.
*ALSO, YOU ROCK!*
Thanks to your support in April, we were able to donate *$4041.92* to *Food Banks Canada*.

Our charity of the month for May is *The Canadian Red Cross*. As long as we are able to continue operating during these difficult times, we will use this opportunity to give back.

*PLUS: Check Out These Awesome Additions To Our Catalog*

Genuine Bigsby B3, B5, B6, and B7 tailpieces!

Towner Bigsby Vibrato Upgrades

Schaller S-Locks - We are now the only company in Canada that offers every possible version of Schaller S-Locks as regular stock items.
Oh... And we also carry the extra button options for all sizes and finishes.
We will continue to bring in more Schaller products for better distribution in Canada. Let us know what you'd like to see us bring in next!


Hammond Upgrade PTs - For Fender Chorus, Fender Harvard, and Traynor BaseMaster YBA-1. Also, now regularly stocking the 270HX, 272JX, and 276X PTs.

SquarePlug SPS5 - The shortest 1/4" soldered plug with strain relief on the market today!https://gem.godaddy.com/s/2004cf

Premium MINI 3PDT Footswitches - At roughly 30% smaller than a standard sized 3PDT footswitch, they are the perfect true bypass switch for when tighter spacing is required.
*Coming Soon - HIPSHOT TUNERS!*
_Actually they should have been here weeks ago, but international shipping logistics are a bit of a joke these days. The pre-order product pages will be up before the weekend so you can catch them at the discounted price. Will ship as soon as they arrive._









You read that right. We're getting Hipshot again!

Closed and open frame Grip-Lock tuners in chrome, black, and gold for every major tuner option:

▪ 6-inline for modern 10mm
▪ 6-inline for vintage 8.5mm
▪ 3+3 for modern 10mm
▪ 3+3 for vintage 8.5mm
▪ Fender "Directrofit" 2-pin replacements 

See here for details: 




Have an awesome weekend!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Browsing your website, looking for 500K capacitors. All the values are in fractions of a uF. What value do I need for a 500K cap? ,047uF? Thanks


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Browsing your website, looking for 500K capacitors. All the values are in fractions of a uF. What value do I need for a 500K cap? ,047uF? Thanks


Are you sure you're not looking for a resistor? Capacitors aren't generally labelled like that.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Are you sure you're not looking for a resistor? Capacitors aren't generally labelled like that.


Hence my confusion. Here's the item.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Hence my confusion. Here's the item.
> View attachment 316650


Yes. That is a capacitor. Capacitors are always rated by their capacitance (pF, nF, uF, etc.) and voltage.

If you're looking for something rated 500K, it must either be a pot or a resistor. Where are you getting "500K" from? Are you looking at a schematic or parts list telling you to get a 500K capacitor? Can you share it? I might be able to narrow it down for you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry...posted at the same time....deleted.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Yes. That is a capacitor. Capacitors are always rated by their capacitance (pF, nF, uF, etc.) and voltage.
> 
> If you're looking for something rated 500K, it must either be a pot or a resistor. Where are you getting "500K" from? Are you looking at a schematic or parts list telling you to get a 500K capacitor? Can you share it? I might be able to narrow it down for you.


It's for a guitar. You know like a 250K rated cap for single coils, 500K for humbuckers. Frequency filters. All the values for these caps seem to be in K. I think I'm mixing up caps and pots. Yes, 0.47 uF seems to be the right value for a cap on the tone pot of a humbucker guitar. Right?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> It's for a guitar. You know like a 250K rated cap for single coils, 500K for humbuckers. Frequency filters. All the values for these caps seem to be in K.


250K and 500K are common pot values.

In general, single coil pickups require 250K pots and often use 0.047uF caps. Humbuckers require 500K pots and often use 0.022uF caps. But the cap values do vary between companies and preferences.

I think you're confusing the pot values for cap values.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> 250K and 500K are common pot values.
> 
> In general, single coil pickups require 250K pots and use 0.047uF caps. Humbuckers require 500K pots and 0.022uF caps. But the cap values do vary between companies and preferences.
> 
> I think you're confusing the pot values for cap values.


I am, I modified my post above just as you responded. Thanks!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

So here's where I think I became confused about using K values for caps. I bought some SoZo mustard caps from you some time ago. They were marked as 473K, part # 1827. They weren't sold as uF. The pic on your website for these shows a value of 473K written on the cap. Can you tell me how many uF is the 1827 and how many uF is the 1732?

I suspect the 1732 is a 0.0047uF cap. Not sure why I bought those lol.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

The 473 you're seeing is the capacitor code. The first two numbers are to indicate the first two digits, the third is to indicate the multiplier. In this case, 473 = 47000pF = 47nF = 0.047uF

The other numbers you're seeing are not for identification purposes. Date codes and such. If it says 473, it's a 0.047uF cap.

Don't feel bad for not getting this stuff right away. Some caps list their values in pF, nF, or uF. Some only use the code. Some have other systems. It's confusing until you've been dealing with them for a while.

_*EDIT: Fixed a typo, and added more detail. Apparently it can still be confusing after years of dealing with them, especially if you're talking about it before drinking your coffee! _


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> The 473K you're seeing is the capacitor code. Capacitor codes are always in pF. 473K = 473,000pF, which converts to 0.047uF. The other numbers you're seeing are not for identification purposes. Date codes and such. If it says 473K, it's a 0.047uF cap.


Gotcha, thanks for your great explanation!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

New toys!! Thanks guys .


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 321557











3 x 1590N1’s, 3 x switches & 3 x big buttons.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*THANKSGIVING SALE*
*October 9 - 15, 2020*

*20% off Guitar Straps*
*10% off Schaller Products*
*5% off almost everything else*
In-stock and pre-order products only. Does not apply to *clearance items* or special orders.
*CLICK HERE* to check out the latest product additions!

*NEW PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS*



  




DIY Pickup Coil Winder




  




Gotoh Wraparound Bridges, ABR-1 & Nashville-style Tune-o-matics, Zinc & Aluminum Tailpieces, etc.

We'll continue adding Gotoh products to our catalog, though the process will take time. Send us an email if you have any specific suggestions for products you'd like to see us bring in.

*CLICK HERE* to see the rest!

*Keeping Up With These Crazy Times*
*An Update From The Owner*
I'm sure you already know this because most businesses are suffering from the same issues. COVID-19 has absolutely hammered our supply chain. As a result, it is growing more and more difficult to maintain consistent stock levels across the board. If you see something you need is out of stock, *contact us* for an ETA. Chances are it is already on order, just delayed in its arrival.

On a positive note, the following custom "Next Gen" custom spec pots (smoother torque and custom taper) from Alpha with 3/8"-32 bushings should arrive before the end of the year. At that time, we will have the following options available:
▪ 6.35mm Solid Shaft - A250K, A500K, and A1M
▪ 18-spline Split Shaft - A250K, A500K, A1M, and A500K LONG
▪ 24-spline Split Shaft - A250K, A500K, A1M, and A500K LONG
▪ Premium High-life (24-spline) - A250K, A500K, and A500K LONG

That should cover all of the most common guitar needs, and spice things up with the premium ones. Can't wait to get them in!

Despite the hiccups, we've been very fortunate during these crazy times and it is all thanks to your continued support and passion for this industry. Hope you are happy, healthy, and rocking out!

Sincerely,
Jonathan Beals, Owner


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I’m looking to outfit all my guitars with the new Schaller S locks. Do these fit both Fender and Gibson without drilling? I know Schaller sells different screws sizes on their site but nobody else seems to stock them.

I see that you also sell Schaller _*style*_ strap buttons. Are these of the same quality and do they fit the new S style perfectly? These would save quite a bit of cash when outfitting several guitars since I only need one or two straps to use on all my guitars.

Thanks
TG


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

traynor_garnet said:


> I’m looking to outfit all my guitars with the new Schaller S locks. Do these fit both Fender and Gibson without drilling?


Yes, assuming you use them with the correct size buttons. They come standard/sealed with medium buttons, but small and large are available. Thread sizes are listed in the product description for the buttons.








Schaller S-Lock - Buttons Only (choose finish/size)


The S-Lock strap button is a unique one-piece design where the button and self-tapping thread are all one-piece, made of hardened steel and plated for ultra-long life. Easily install using a 3mm Allen key.




nextgenguitars.ca







> I know Schaller sells different screws sizes on their site but nobody else seems to stock them.


We sell all of the variations of the S-Lock buttons. There are no separate screws, as the buttons themselves ARE the screw. It's a pretty cool design:








Schaller S-Lock - Buttons Only (choose finish/size)


The S-Lock strap button is a unique one-piece design where the button and self-tapping thread are all one-piece, made of hardened steel and plated for ultra-long life. Easily install using a 3mm Allen key.




nextgenguitars.ca







> I see that you also sell Schaller _*style*_ strap buttons. Are these of the same quality and do they fit the new S style perfectly? These would save quite a bit of cash when outfitting several guitars since I only need one or two straps to use on all my guitars.


They are an aftermarket version of the old-style button and screw, which is no longer made by Schaller. They fit both the old locking system and new S-Lock system.

We sell a ton of them, and have only received good feedback so far. Like many NG parts, I would put them in the category of, "Great quality for the cost. Excellent value!" A lot of people do exactly what you mentioned. Buy one locking system and a ton of our aftermarket buttons to outfit all their guitars.

Hope that helps!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for the help. I will probably go with the Schaller buttons just to keep everything 100%. Do you happen to know which size button is "Fender" and which size is "Gibson? I would really like to avoid taking my strap buttons off just to measure. 

I'll place an order once I get this worked out.

TG


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

traynor_garnet said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the help. I will probably go with the Schaller buttons just to keep everything 100%.


Glad to help!



> Do you happen to know which size button is "Fender" and which size is "Gibson? I would really like to avoid taking my strap buttons off just to measure.


Unfortunately not. Primarily because neither brand has used the same screw size throughout their history. In most cases, the medium ones work fine.

However, in Gibson's case in particular, they sometimes use 2 completely different screw sizes on one guitar. A different screw size at the end of the guitar vs the one near the neck. You'll find many forum threads from angry Gibson owners wanting to upgrade to strap locks, but finding it very difficult. In theory, you could just use the original screws with the aftermarket buttons. However, sometimes one of the two screw sizes used on the Gibson has too big of a head to fit in the replacement button.

Unfortunately if you want to guarantee a perfect drop in replacement, you will have to remove the screws to measure/compare to Schaller's threading. In Gibson's case, it might actually mean having to order multiple sizes that you'll have to mix and match on each guitar.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

In case anyone else is following this, my neck screw is 25mm and the bottom one is 32 mm. I've read that the standard S-lock set works fine with a modern LP but I ordered a larger set of screws/buttons just to be safe.

TG


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey, looking to replace a set of standard Grover 3 + 3 tuning machines with locking ones. It's hard to tell from your website what might be a direct fit without having to drill new holes. If you have the time, what measurements could I provide from the existing ones that could help with getting the correct ones? Thanks


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Technically our doors are still closed to the public. If you email us pictures of the base and of the shaft, I could tell you without actually seeing them in person.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi! I was looking at ordering a couple of the DV77’s for a 2x12 cab. Is there an expected ETA at all or just a whenever they get here type of thing? No worries at all either way just curious.

Have you had any and played through them?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

tdotrob said:


> Hi! I was looking at ordering a couple of the DV77’s for a 2x12 cab. Is there an expected ETA at all or just a whenever they get here type of thing? No worries at all either way just curious.
> 
> Have you had any and played through them?


I have not played through them, or even seen one in person yet. I would really like to though, so I can figure out what all the excitement is about.

Eminence, who is already extremely behind due to production issues related to COVID-19, grossly underestimated the popularity of the DV-77. They sold out worldwide almost immediately after they were introduced last year. We have dozens of pre-orders for those dating back to November. They won't even get to Canada until mid-late April, and probably all of them (and then some) are already bought and paid for by pre-orders. I'm talking Canada-wide, not just from us.

So, pre-ordering guarantees you'll get on the list, but there's currently no guarantee when you'll actually receive them. If you don't make the cut for the incoming order, it'll likely be several months. Waiting for a Canadian retailer to have stock is not really possible either as no one will have stock for several months (perhaps even a full year, if this trend continues). They are being pre-sold before they even leave the factory floor.

It sucks. Wish I had better news!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for the quick response! I’m gonna go ahead and order and wait and not care when they come. I completely understand. I’m in the apparel industry, we can’t even get Jogging pants we’ve been waiting on since last November. Just the way she goes right now I guess.

People just seem to love these speakers so I have to see for myself.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Technically our doors are still closed to the public. If you email us pictures of the base and of the shaft, I could tell you without actually seeing them in person.


Here’s two pics. In case it helps, the tuners are 16mm wide, are 27.82mm from back to front and as best I can tell, have a distance of 24.75mm from the back to centre of the screw hole. The are 40.10mm from back of the base to tip of the shaft.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Here’s two pics. In case it helps, the tuners are 16mm wide, are 27.82mm from back to front and as best I can tell, have a distance of 24.75mm from the back to centre of the screw hole. The are 40.10mm from back of the base to tip of the shaft.


Unfortunately we don't yet stock anything locking that would be a drop in replacement for those. Anything like that would need to be special ordered. Shoot us an email for details on what's available and ETAs.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Unfortunately we don't yet stock anything locking that would be a drop in replacement for those. Anything like that would need to be special ordered. Shoot us an email for details on what's available and ETAs.


Will do.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Eminence Legend 1028K - 35W 8ohm


Vintage alnico magnet and seamed cone tonality for guitar. Ideal vintage alnico Jensen replacement. Colouration: A very bluesy speaker with lots of sparkle, definition, and percussive characteristics. Genre: Blues, Country, Rock.




nextgenguitars.ca





Bought that ^ for my '82 SuperChamp. It was recommended elsewhere online, I can say immediately on first strum a) it's way better than the stock Emi ceramic b) after a bit more play time, an excellent choice for my amp and my ear.

I ordered without contact, guessing that "Pre-Order Now" really meant 'we'll get it to you as quickly as we can get it from our distributor'. I did get it very quickly indeed, possibly (pretty sure?) drop shipped to me directly from distributor, and so giving the best possible deliver time.

Thumbs up, thanks. -k


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

keto said:


> Eminence Legend 1028K - 35W 8ohm
> 
> 
> Vintage alnico magnet and seamed cone tonality for guitar. Ideal vintage alnico Jensen replacement. Colouration: A very bluesy speaker with lots of sparkle, definition, and percussive characteristics. Genre: Blues, Country, Rock.
> ...


Great to hear the speaker worked out so well! If there's a chance you have the time, please share the review on the product page as well:








Eminence Legend 1028K - 35W 8ohm


Vintage alnico magnet and seamed cone tonality for guitar. Ideal vintage alnico Jensen replacement. Colouration: A very bluesy speaker with lots of sparkle, definition, and percussive characteristics. Genre: Blues, Country, Rock.




nextgenguitars.ca





The feedback always helps other customers considering the speaker, and it's good for our search rankings.  Good ol' algorithm.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mr. Beals,

I need two Stratocaster sized pick up mounting rings in gold. I didn't see them on your site and so I ordered two from an Amazon seller. Do you have any? Can you get any?

I'm preparing the return now.

These guys can't even follow their own drawings.

What I ordered.










What they sent. Maybe these would fit a Tele neck pup, but not a Strat.

Only two of the stated dimensions were accurate and not even the most important two.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Mr. Beals,
> 
> I need two Stratocaster sized pick up mounting rings in gold. I didn't see them on your site and so I ordered two from an Amazon seller. Do you have any? Can you get any?
> 
> ...


Wow! Looks like solid brass too, rather than gold plating. Interesting...

We used to stock them but stopped because we didn't sell enough of them. We can special order them, but I wouldn't be able to give you any kind of ETA because we would have to get them from All Parts. Half of whatever we order from them is back-ordered these days, so I couldn't confirm for certain when they would actually arrive.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi, are Hipshot tuners excluded from your 5% sale? It says sitewide but I'm not seeing the sale price for some reason. Thanks!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> It says sitewide but I'm not seeing the sale price for some reason. Thanks!


Sale discounts always come off the price when the products are added to your cart.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Is there an easy way to determine the tuner hole size without removing a string?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Is there an easy way to determine the tuner hole size without removing a string?


Unfortunately not really. The outer diameter of the bushing or the shaft of the tuner are not typically accessible/measurable/visible without removing the string and removing at least part of the tuner/bushing. If you know what exact model of tuners you have, I might be able to hazard an educated guess.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Unfortunately not really. The outer diameter of the bushing or the shaft of the tuner are not typically accessible/measurable/visible without removing the string and removing at least part of the tuner/bushing. If you know what exact model of tuners you have, I might be able to hazard an educated guess.


I'll take some strings off, that's the best way I think to ensure I don't have to exchange anything. Thanks for the help, you guys are the best.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

PM sent with a list of guitars for potential tuner replacement.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> I'll take some strings off, that's the best way I think to ensure I don't have to exchange anything. Thanks for the help, you guys are the best.


They don't do returns or exchanges do they?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

There is a site wide sale and no one told me FOR SHAME!!!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Brunz said:


> There is a site wide sale and no one told me FOR SHAME!!!


mailing list......be on it or lose out.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

The things I do not know. I have yet to order anything and never get 'round to signing up independently for mailing lists. Right now I am just mad I cannot find a long shaft 25K pot on their site....grrr


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Brunz said:


> The things I do not know. I have yet to order anything and never get 'round to signing up independently for mailing lists. Right now I am just mad I cannot find a long shaft 25K pot on their site....grrr


what are you waiting for????? 😋

btw, a 25K long shaft pot isn't a common item.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I have been putting off ordering the parts for my build because my wife will kill me if any more random crap shows up in this house without me being around to do something with it. 
Looks like I do not have long left on the sale though so I gotta get my boogie on as it were.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Brunz said:


> I have been putting off ordering the parts for my build because my wife will kill me if any more random crap shows up in this house without me being around to do something with it.
> Looks like I do not have long left on the sale though so I gotta get my boogie on as it were.


I hear you and I can feel your pain. Been there.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Brunz said:


> I have been putting off ordering the parts for my build because my wife will kill me if any more random crap shows up in this house without me being around to do something with it.
> Looks like I do not have long left on the sale though so I gotta get my boogie on as it were.


I just placed a $500.00 order  Don't tell my wife.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> Don't tell my wife.


Did you buy her a gift from Next Gen and want to keep it as a special surprise ?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> Did you buy her a gift from Next Gen and want to keep it as a special surprise ?


Here Honey, they may look like tuning keys but they make great jewellery.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Just a shout out to Jonathan and all at Next Gen for great service and a fast delivery. It doesn't matter how small or big my order is, I always get it within a few days. Kudos!


----------

